# Due late november? Anyone else



## NetsaBaba

Im due on november 23rd with twins and am looking for a text/computor buddy to just chat too.
I live in Uk, but not fussed really exept the text thing i wont be able to do if you arent in the UK 
I dont have over seas texts.
:flower:


----------



## Dollfacee

im due a day before you on the 22nd :) im from kent :)


----------



## Jenna700

im due same day as u.....except im only having one :)
all 3 of us should be bump buddies...
im from bristol xx


----------



## Dollfacee

im happy with that if you two are :)


----------



## Jenna700

yay.....so what do we do now?? lol!! wait for netsababa to reply
a bit of info about me... 
I'm Jenna - 22 yrs...23 in oct....live in bristol
Me & OH have been together for 3.5 yrs....we met working in a hotel in cambridgeshire, i was a waitress & he was an agency chef....as he was only agency, he was only there for a little while...& he lived in bath :( so it was sad..lol!! i went to run a pub with my mum as we were both in the industry, so we decided to team up.....
eventually me & OH became serious & we ended up moving in together in bristol...i got a job...he stayed with the agency. then him, me & my mum all decided to run a pub in salisbury (wiltshire)....OH & mum fell out (poor me stuck in the middle) so me & OH moved to our own pub bout 30 mins away....(OH & mum will exchange words..but not the best of friends..but not a problem)...anyway......so me & OH moved to this pub in nov last yr...then we found out i was pregnant in march....we decided we wouldnt have time for baby & the pub, we both didnt really like pub that much anyway...we moved back to bristol, in to a nice family home with a garden :) :) ....back to normal life!! Simon joined back to the agency & i got a part time checkout job in morrisons (doesnt sound exciting, but its the best job i could have being pregnant i think - very boring)!! 

so now i have been at morrisons for 8 weeks....just waiting till november...it seems to be going on forever lol

sorry.....a little info about me turned into a short life story.....who's next??? :)


----------



## NetsaBaba

Sure xD sorry i was abit flusterd so i forgot about this aha
:flower:


----------



## Dollfacee

I&#8217;m catherine, i am seventeen years old, eighteen in april next year :D im currently living in kent at my mother and fathers house but planning to move out once bubba is born and set u my own home with my other half, i have just finished a child care level 2 course an am planning to go back and do my level 3 next year once babys born and abit older, me and my OH started off as just friends we had moments where we wouldn&#8217;t talk for weeks and then suddenly we would talk again, he text me one day saying he had been thinking about me all this time and that he wanted to meet up and do something, so we decided to meet up, as soon as we met up again we were close and he gave me my first kiss, from that moment i fell inlove with him and we have been together since, i fell pregnant at the beginning of our relationship but sadly lost the baby, this is the second time i have fallen pregnant and this time it all worked out well, baby was healthy and safe and sound (we did not plan the first pregnancy nore this one) we found out i was pregnant around july time when i was near to finishing college, i was 17 weeks pregnant when we finally knew for sure after 6 tests later that i was 100% pregnant, we did not know what to do and were pretty shocked, i wanted to keep the baby and left my OH to make the decision about if hes ready to become a father, a week later he told me he was ready and that he cannot wait to be a father, now here we are weeks down the line with a little boy on the way, we are planning to call him Alfred Charles judges, and he is due on the 22nd of November :):D


----------



## Jenna700

Netsababa....ive just seen ur post in third tri....that would esplain why ur flustered.....i hope they stay in longer for u.....when is ur appt next week??

Dollfacee (Catherine) - oooh im glad it all worked out for u.....is he gonna be alfie for short or are u not allowing it lol?!!.....the whole name thing is proving really difficult for me....we like Tia, & Lexie...(u might have see my post in 3rd tri.....Lexie seemed to be a lot more popular)....i dont think we will decide till she's born....hmmmm i dunno lol......netsababa...i dont envy u having to choose two names!!! 
xxxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Okay ill do one now then hehe.

Well im emily 
im 24 years old and my birthdate is 26 april.
errm ive been with my OH a couple of years and we got married last feb. after going out for about 10 months or so.
We found out i was pregnant late april, and it was a great birthday present for me.
I was about 1 month gone then and we were really excited.
Umm DH goes away alot due to his job and i am working towards getting a PHD in physics. Obviously my plans are on hold atm because of the babies but im fine with it as we can afford to live well and although i like working i will put things into my family first.

Cant really think of anything else xD

Ooh and i live in stoke North west of england.


----------



## NetsaBaba

Jenna700 said:


> Netsababa....ive just seen ur post in third tri....that would esplain why ur flustered.....i hope they stay in longer for u.....when is ur appt next week??
> 
> Dollfacee (Catherine) - oooh im glad it all worked out for u.....is he gonna be alfie for short or are u not allowing it lol?!!.....the whole name thing is proving really difficult for me....we like Tia, & Lexie...(u might have see my post in 3rd tri.....Lexie seemed to be a lot more popular)....i dont think we will decide till she's born....hmmmm i dunno lol......netsababa...i dont envy u having to choose two names!!!
> xxxx

Its next wednesday 
And yes lol i dont want them to come just yet


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> Netsababa....ive just seen ur post in third tri....that would esplain why ur flustered.....i hope they stay in longer for u.....when is ur appt next week??
> 
> Dollfacee (Catherine) - oooh im glad it all worked out for u.....is he gonna be alfie for short or are u not allowing it lol?!!.....the whole name thing is proving really difficult for me....we like Tia, & Lexie...(u might have see my post in 3rd tri.....Lexie seemed to be a lot more popular)....i dont think we will decide till she's born....hmmmm i dunno lol......netsababa...i dont envy u having to choose two names!!!
> xxxx

hes going to be an alfie :) i think its such an adorable name, my mum wants bubba to have our last name and my OH's but i want him to have just my OH's :\ i don't know how to let her down lol


----------



## NetsaBaba

We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy

Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy
> 
> Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
> Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
> I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.

gosh you have alot of twins in your family hun x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dollfacee said:


> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy
> 
> Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
> Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
> I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.
> 
> gosh you have alot of twins in your family hun xClick to expand...

Yes we do my sister has two children though and they were seperate.
:wacko:
She just lost another single baby at 31 weeks too.
:(


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy
> 
> Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
> Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
> I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.
> 
> gosh you have alot of twins in your family hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes we do my sister has two children though and they were seperate.
> :wacko:
> She just lost another single baby at 31 weeks too.
> :(Click to expand...

ah it feels horrible thinking about things like that, i didnt personally know i was pregnant the first time when i was pregnant, but i certainly knew once it all went wrong, i was in so much pain in was unbeliveable, i use to get really upset about it, but i don't really tend to have it on my mind much no more where im having a little bundle of joy now, if anything i tryed to blame myself for the first for not being careful and realising.


----------



## NetsaBaba

i know its really making me paranoid tbh and dont blame yourself if you didnt know.


----------



## Jenna700

Dollfacee said:


> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy
> 
> Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
> Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
> I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.
> 
> gosh you have alot of twins in your family hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes we do my sister has two children though and they were seperate.
> :wacko:
> She just lost another single baby at 31 weeks too.
> :(Click to expand...
> 
> ah it feels horrible thinking about things like that, i didnt personally know i was pregnant the first time when i was pregnant, but i certainly knew once it all went wrong, i was in so much pain in was unbeliveable, i use to get really upset about it, but i don't really tend to have it on my mind much no more where im having a little bundle of joy now, if anything i tryed to blame myself for the first for not being careful and realising.Click to expand...


jeez...yea a lot of twins!! 
i hope ur sister is ok (about as ok as can be after losing a LO)

i hope u dont blame urself anymore catherine....

Have u both managed to get most things....ive still got a few bits and pieces to get...got bodysuits coming out of my ear lol..

ooh im so pleased i have bump buddies now....does that mean i can put:
'bump buddies with dollfacee & netsababa' in my signature now lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> i know its really making me paranoid tbh and dont blame yourself if you didnt know.

mhm, but i suppose if i looked after myself abit better it might not of happen, but anyway atleast theres a second chance there and it's gone right this time :D, aww don't worry your two little angels will be fine, im sure the midwife will keep an eye on you x


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy
> 
> Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
> Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
> I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.
> 
> gosh you have alot of twins in your family hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes we do my sister has two children though and they were seperate.
> :wacko:
> She just lost another single baby at 31 weeks too.
> :(Click to expand...
> 
> ah it feels horrible thinking about things like that, i didnt personally know i was pregnant the first time when i was pregnant, but i certainly knew once it all went wrong, i was in so much pain in was unbeliveable, i use to get really upset about it, but i don't really tend to have it on my mind much no more where im having a little bundle of joy now, if anything i tryed to blame myself for the first for not being careful and realising.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jeez...yea a lot of twins!!
> i hope ur sister is ok (about as ok as can be after losing a LO)
> 
> i hope u dont blame urself anymore catherine....
> 
> Have u both managed to get most things....ive still got a few bits and pieces to get...got bodysuits coming out of my ear lol..
> 
> ooh im so pleased i have bump buddies now....does that mean i can put:
> 'bump buddies with dollfacee & netsababa' in my signature now lol xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

nope im happy it went right this time, we were worried he wouldnt make it but after my first scan they said hes a fighter hes as strong as anything, i have stuff popping out my ears my bedroom is over run by baby stuff i have nowhere to put all these boxes with things in lol! i dont want to take mobile etc out the boxes yet just incase my dogs break them or something like that, it sure does :D x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Jenna700 said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> We've chosen our names from like the start xD they both mean something to us so it was quite easy
> 
> Annie-Mariah and Peter George.
> Im gonna call peter perry, lol already making up the nicknames.
> I was always going to have twins, im a twin with my brother my older sister and brother are twins and i have two identicle younger twin sisters.
> 
> gosh you have alot of twins in your family hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes we do my sister has two children though and they were seperate.
> :wacko:
> She just lost another single baby at 31 weeks too.
> :(Click to expand...
> 
> ah it feels horrible thinking about things like that, i didnt personally know i was pregnant the first time when i was pregnant, but i certainly knew once it all went wrong, i was in so much pain in was unbeliveable, i use to get really upset about it, but i don't really tend to have it on my mind much no more where im having a little bundle of joy now, if anything i tryed to blame myself for the first for not being careful and realising.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jeez...yea a lot of twins!!
> i hope ur sister is ok (about as ok as can be after losing a LO)
> 
> i hope u dont blame urself anymore catherine....
> 
> Have u both managed to get most things....ive still got a few bits and pieces to get...got bodysuits coming out of my ear lol..
> 
> ooh im so pleased i have bump buddies now....does that mean i can put:
> 'bump buddies with dollfacee & netsababa' in my signature now lol xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Suree hun, and yes she is doing good.
and i have hardly anything but ive done alot of online shopping but i cant believe how much i just spent 
:dohh:


----------



## LoisP

I'm due a few days after you guys :) 25th :) :flow:
And from surrey, UK x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Awsome how are you doing so far?


----------



## LoisP

Yeah amazing! Just so tired but can't sleep ever i either have too much pain to sleep or horrible dreams that OH is cheating on me or somethings happened to my LO :( stupid brain!! how about you? :flow:


----------



## NetsaBaba

Aw gosh i guess im pretty paranoid too because my sister just lost her baby girl at 31 weeks and im scared it might happen to me, ive been having symptoms of preterm labour but no contractions so its a good thing and i think i will be fine atm x
Just want them to stay in until about 36 weeks atleast :flower:


----------



## LoisP

Awww no! :'( can't even begin to imagine how devastating that must be :(
yeah i just wish my brain wouldn't do it to me all the time, i never seem to have nice normal pregnancy dreams about holding my perfectly healthy baby boy, i have horrible dreams about having him then he's taken away because theres something wrong, or i wake up one day and i'm suddenly not pregnant anymore :( like i said, stupid brain!!!
i'm sure they'll stick til 36 weeks :D you'll probably be earlier than your due date if your having twins though..? wow whats it like having kicks from TWO babies! :O


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> Awww no! :'( can't even begin to imagine how devastating that must be :(
> yeah i just wish my brain wouldn't do it to me all the time, i never seem to have nice normal pregnancy dreams about holding my perfectly healthy baby boy, i have horrible dreams about having him then he's taken away because theres something wrong, or i wake up one day and i'm suddenly not pregnant anymore :( like i said, stupid brain!!!
> i'm sure they'll stick til 36 weeks :D you'll probably be earlier than your due date if your having twins though..? wow whats it like having kicks from TWO babies! :O

Me either i have no idea on what she is feeling right now, and it HURTS!
God i feel like they are trying to break their way out :haha:
But it probably isnt that much different tbh, although it doesnt help my legs that they are weighing in at over 3 pounds each already.
Although my bump is tiny!
:shrug:
Its strange.
Is this your first baby?


----------



## Jenna700

helllo loisP .......i have been having really REALLY strange dreams as well......not neccesarily bad ones but definatly strange!! 

How do i close my thread that i made the other day??? ive benn trying to figure it out for the past 10 mins lol!!! (baby brain)


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol when you click edit do advanced options 
And im not dreaming at all, although i guess its hard to dream when you dont sleep :rofl:


----------



## LoisP

Aww hehe they've hid themselves well then :D
my bump is huuuuuuuuge!! i look like i'm about to give birth! i even get worried looks from people when i'm out around town, almost like they're expecting my waters to break :haha: dont know why i'm so huge, my boy is on the small side lol
and yeah first baby :)


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> Aww hehe they've hid themselves well then :D
> my bump is huuuuuuuuge!! i look like i'm about to give birth! i even get worried looks from people when i'm out around town, almost like they're expecting my waters to break :haha: dont know why i'm so huge, my boy is on the small side lol
> and yeah first baby :)

People always grab mine, and shake it like they are shaking your hand.
And yes its because im tall and large framed and apparently have resiliant abdominal muscles. Which is never a bad thing i guess.
My first too, you nervous or excited i think im deffinitely excited to have our little people with us.
:happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Jenna700 said:


> helllo loisP .......i have been having really REALLY strange dreams as well......not neccesarily bad ones but definatly strange!!
> 
> How do i close my thread that i made the other day??? ive benn trying to figure it out for the past 10 mins lol!!! (baby brain)


I did have a really strange one a while back
i dreamt that i had my boy, and he was born with the biggest teeth ever they was longer than his chin! :haha::haha:


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> Jenna700 said:
> 
> 
> helllo loisP .......i have been having really REALLY strange dreams as well......not neccesarily bad ones but definatly strange!!
> 
> How do i close my thread that i made the other day??? ive benn trying to figure it out for the past 10 mins lol!!! (baby brain)
> 
> 
> I did have a really strange one a while back
> i dreamt that i had my boy, and he was born with the biggest teeth ever they was longer than his chin! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: the way that read was funny.


----------



## Jenna700

yay i done it.....it was that simple!!! how stupid of me!!!
Do u want to be our bump buddy Lois?? if u do...its ur turn for a mini life story lol!! theres also dollfacee (catherine) aswell...shes dissapeared atm though....
its my first aswell!! :) we werent ttc but soooo excited...OH already got a son but he'l be 17 in nov so he's not really a child n e more...(although sure acts like one - typical teenage boy!!)


----------



## LoisP

NetsaBaba said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hehe they've hid themselves well then :D
> my bump is huuuuuuuuge!! i look like i'm about to give birth! i even get worried looks from people when i'm out around town, almost like they're expecting my waters to break :haha: dont know why i'm so huge, my boy is on the small side lol
> and yeah first baby :)
> 
> 
> People always grab mine, and shake it like they are shaking your hand.
> And yes its because im tall and large framed and apparently have resiliant abdominal muscles. Which is never a bad thing i guess.
> My first too, you nervous or excited i think im deffinitely excited to have our little people with us.
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha! My mum done that to me once she shook my bump, i was like, what the hell are you doing woman!! lol
yep resiliant abdominal muscles, not a bad thing at all :D
I'm excited!! Just wish it would hurry up a bit feel like ive been pregnant for years!! Bit nervous about labour though, still cant get my head around the fact someone that size has to come out of something so small :haha:


----------



## NetsaBaba

Teenagers are awful xD
Is your OH older than you then?


----------



## Dollfacee

sorry about that, back now had abit of a drama, backs really playing up and my leg has some weird pain shooting up it couldnt walk properly needed mummys help hehe :) x


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hehe they've hid themselves well then :D
> my bump is huuuuuuuuge!! i look like i'm about to give birth! i even get worried looks from people when i'm out around town, almost like they're expecting my waters to break :haha: dont know why i'm so huge, my boy is on the small side lol
> and yeah first baby :)
> 
> 
> People always grab mine, and shake it like they are shaking your hand.
> And yes its because im tall and large framed and apparently have resiliant abdominal muscles. Which is never a bad thing i guess.
> My first too, you nervous or excited i think im deffinitely excited to have our little people with us.
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! My mum done that to me once she shook my bump, i was like, what the hell are you doing woman!! lol
> yep resiliant abdominal muscles, not a bad thing at all :D
> I'm excited!! Just wish it would hurry up a bit feel like ive been pregnant for years!! Bit nervous about labour though, still cant get my head around the fact someone that size has to come out of something so small :haha:Click to expand...

I really hope i can give birth naturally and am not pushed inton a C-Section as although its scary i want to feel the pain.
:flower:


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww hehe they've hid themselves well then :D
> my bump is huuuuuuuuge!! i look like i'm about to give birth! i even get worried looks from people when i'm out around town, almost like they're expecting my waters to break :haha: dont know why i'm so huge, my boy is on the small side lol
> and yeah first baby :)
> 
> 
> People always grab mine, and shake it like they are shaking your hand.
> And yes its because im tall and large framed and apparently have resiliant abdominal muscles. Which is never a bad thing i guess.
> My first too, you nervous or excited i think im deffinitely excited to have our little people with us.
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! My mum done that to me once she shook my bump, i was like, what the hell are you doing woman!! lol
> yep resiliant abdominal muscles, not a bad thing at all :D
> I'm excited!! Just wish it would hurry up a bit feel like ive been pregnant for years!! Bit nervous about labour though, still cant get my head around the fact someone that size has to come out of something so small :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope i can give birth naturally and am not pushed inton a C-Section as although its scary i want to feel the pain.
> :flower:Click to expand...

thats what i'm threating about, because im so tiny im scared hes going to get me in a right pickle..


----------



## NetsaBaba

You should be fine! Although it is possible a C-section will have to be done im pretty confident ill be fine.


----------



## LoisP

Jenna700 said:


> yay i done it.....it was that simple!!! how stupid of me!!!
> Do u want to be our bump buddy Lois?? if u do...its ur turn for a mini life story lol!! theres also dollfacee (catherine) aswell...shes dissapeared atm though....
> its my first aswell!! :) we werent ttc but soooo excited...OH already got a son but he'l be 17 in nov so he's not really a child n e more...(although sure acts like one - typical teenage boy!!)

Yeah i'll be your bump buddy! Been trying to get one for ages!! i wasn't ttc either! but wouldnt change a thing :D haha so true my OH is 20 next year and he acts like kid nearly all the time :haha:


right so mini life story!! :D
urm, my name is Lois... i'm 18, found out i was pregnant when i was about 4/5 weeks, i was 17, was sooo scared, cried my eyes out at first, wasn't planned, wasn't ready, but i feel amazing about it now, i still live with my parents, and my OH sort of lives with me here aswell, also share my house with my dog who i love love love ... and my 2 younger sisters and a younger brother (CRAMPED HOUSE OR WHAT!!)
I'm having a little boy, and i'm naming him Shaun Steven Smith, 
(shaun is my stepdads middle name, steven was my real dads name who passed away so thought it would be nice for my son to have his grandads name for memorial reasons and Smith is my OH's surname! so all my favourite men's names are going to be my MOST favourite little mans name IYKWIM)
i'm due november 25th...... errrr... thats all i can think of :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> You should be fine! Although it is possible a C-section will have to be done im pretty confident ill be fine.

i hope so, he seems so big and im like a size 6, i feel like im going to be wripped apart :\ x


----------



## LoisP

yeah i want natural birth too!!! ive already told my midwife NO EPIDURAL and NO C-SECTION (unless i need one for medical reasons, obv) 

And yeah Oh is older than me :)
I'm just about to have a read of your mini life stories now :D


----------



## Dollfacee

ah, i have spoke to lois before this post :) shes cool! welcome to our little buddy group! LOL


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> Jenna700 said:
> 
> 
> yay i done it.....it was that simple!!! how stupid of me!!!
> Do u want to be our bump buddy Lois?? if u do...its ur turn for a mini life story lol!! theres also dollfacee (catherine) aswell...shes dissapeared atm though....
> its my first aswell!! :) we werent ttc but soooo excited...OH already got a son but he'l be 17 in nov so he's not really a child n e more...(although sure acts like one - typical teenage boy!!)
> 
> Yeah i'll be your bump buddy! Been trying to get one for ages!! i wasn't ttc either! but wouldnt change a thing :D haha so true my OH is 20 next year and he acts like kid nearly all the time :haha:
> 
> 
> right so mini life story!! :D
> urm, my name is Lois... i'm 18, found out i was pregnant when i was about 4/5 weeks, i was 17, was sooo scared, cried my eyes out at first, wasn't planned, wasn't ready, but i feel amazing about it now, i still live with my parents, and my OH sort of lives with me here aswell, also share my house with my dog who i love love love ... and my 2 younger sisters and a younger brother (CRAMPED HOUSE OR WHAT!!)
> I'm having a little boy, and i'm naming him Shaun Steven Smith,
> (shaun is my stepdads middle name, steven was my real dads name who passed away so thought it would be nice for my son to have his grandads name for memorial reasons and Smith is my OH's surname! so all my favourite men's names are going to be my MOST favourite little mans name IYKWIM)
> i'm due november 25th...... errrr... thats all i can think of :shrug: :haha:Click to expand...

Aww i adore my dog too, thats why im called netsababa because her name is nettles and she is my first baba.
:bunny:


----------



## LoisP

Yeah sorry i just like invited myself in :D ;)
So we are 4 bump buddies now? lol


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dont worry about it the more the merrier, and yes we have a little group of 4


----------



## Dollfacee

i love my doggies i have two yorkies, they are tiny, one loves my bump and likes it when bubba kicks him while he falls asleep on bump, and the others a pretty jealous little mare! x


----------



## LoisP

NetsaBaba said:


> Aww i adore my dog too, thats why im called netsababa because her name is nettles and she is my first baba.
> :bunny:

What dog have you got? Mines a male Jack Russell :)


----------



## Jenna700

sorry....got stuck on the phone with my mum....and she talks for england (shes just bought a horse so she keeps on about it lol).....
yay 3 bump buddies :).....and were u asking me if OH was older than me??? if so yes he is 38 on tues....but as u all know men are so immature that he's pretty much my age apart from the bald patch haha!!! 

i dont have any dogs...i have two cats...one thats tiny & one thats massive (6kg)...little one is pure white called cleo & other one is hascienda black and white (netsababa - u mite recognise the name as ur from nr manchester rite?? well he's named after the niteclub that used to be there)...i didnt name him lol
right im going to do my signature now :) :) :):)


----------



## NetsaBaba

My dog nettles is a border terrier and my big old dog fluke is a alsatian golden labrador cross.
Lol np glad your back and whoop 3 buddies is awsome i wasnt expecting to get one.
:flower:


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> sorry....got stuck on the phone with my mum....and she talks for england (shes just bought a horse so she keeps on about it lol).....
> yay 3 bump buddies :).....and were u asking me if OH was older than me??? if so yes he is 38 on tues....but as u all know men are so immature that he's pretty much my age apart from the bald patch haha!!!
> 
> i dont have any dogs...i have two cats...one thats tiny & one thats massive (6kg)...little one is pure white called cleo & other one is hascienda black and white (netsababa - u mite recognise the name as ur from nr manchester rite?? well he's named after the niteclub that used to be there)...i didnt name him lol
> right im going to do my signature now :) :) :):)

other halfs are always immature, but thats what i love about mine! he goes well with children haha, he will sit there and do colouring with my neice and get stuck into it for hours bless him x


----------



## Jenna700

DONE.....LOOK HEHE (I cant find a down arrow)...u


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh, i didnt think nobody was due near me, now i have found 3 people who are :D this is going to be exciting i feel better now im bonding with other mummy to be's i havnt really had a chance to where im so young not many people are my age and pregnant


----------



## Jenna700

(aw my mum has a border terrier & two alsations....the border terrier is so trappy lol...she's called...get ready for it...PRICKLES!!! such a stupid name:haha:)

and yes my OH is really gd with kids too (used to be a support worker)...which is good cos i am absoloutly crap....i think ive held a baby probably once in my life....that sounds good as im about to have one myself doesnt it!!!


----------



## LoisP

Done my signature :D Wooo yeah same didn't even expect to get 1 buddy let alone 3 !! Oh my god wouldn't it be weird if we all go into labour on the same day (ITS POSSIBLE!) :haha: :haha:


----------



## NetsaBaba

Okay i will do my sig too now and my OH isnt imature as such but very competitive so that can come over as imature some times i still love him more than anything though.

Brb just gonna do my sig.


----------



## Dollfacee

haha lois now that would be interesting!! im sure we will all go near each other anyway our due dates are so close, ah jenna my dogs are trappy too, my sisters boyfriend calls them hockey pucks where they are so small, mine are called benji and pippa but i call them booy and mooy haha.


----------



## LoisP

Jenna700 said:


> and yes my OH is really gd with kids too (used to be a support worker)...which is good cos i am absoloutly crap....i think ive held a baby probably once in my life....that sounds good as im about to have one myself doesnt it!!!



That sounds just like my OH, he held a young baby for the 1st time a few weeks ago


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> Okay i will do my sig too now and my OH isnt imature as such but very competitive so that can come over as imature some times i still love him more than anything though.
> 
> Brb just gonna do my sig.

my OH is very competitive too, he hates to loose haha, if we argue it never ends because we both want the last word, but i still love him, the annoying things about him make me love him even more because he wouldnt be him if he didnt do them.


----------



## Jenna700

LoisP said:


> Done my signature :D Wooo yeah same didn't even expect to get 1 buddy let alone 3 !! Oh my god wouldn't it be weird if we all go into labour on the same day (ITS POSSIBLE!) :haha: :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
that would be really funny....but none of us would know lol!!! i think im gonna be late....i have no idea y...i just do....maybe cos i didnt feel her moving until bout 21 wks...and every1 else seemed to feel there babies way before that (but thats prob got something to do with me having an anterior placenta)

i was 10 days early....can it run in the family???
we could possibly december dreamers.....i expect netsababa will be first though for sure


----------



## LoisP

Anyways i'm off for a bit neglecting my boyfriend he cooked me dinner and everything and i've just ignored him and been on here, talk to you lovely ladies later
if you have facebook jenna and emily add me www.facebook.com/loispattersonx
or PM me and we can swap numbers or something
(Not leaving catherine out already swapped all this lol)


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done my signature :D Wooo yeah same didn't even expect to get 1 buddy let alone 3 !! Oh my god wouldn't it be weird if we all go into labour on the same day (ITS POSSIBLE!) :haha: :haha:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> that would be really funny....but none of us would know lol!!! i think im gonna be late....i have no idea y...i just do....maybe cos i didnt feel her moving until bout 21 wks...and every1 else seemed to feel there babies way before that (but thats prob got something to do with me having an anterior placenta)
> 
> i was 10 days early....can it run in the family???
> we could possibly december dreamers.....i expect netsababa will be first though for sureClick to expand...

i have a feeling mine will come early, he seems to be so active and big it seems unreal that hes due then


----------



## Jenna700

im sitting here smiling......im really pleased i have not only 1 bump buddy...but 3

thanks girls

brb.....really need to pee (and it takes me like 10 mins 2 walk up the stairs these days).....goddamn baby!! (i love her really)


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> im sitting here smiling......im really pleased i have not only 1 bump buddy...but 3
> 
> thanks girls
> 
> brb.....really need to pee (and it takes me like 10 mins 2 walk up the stairs these days).....goddamn baby!! (i love her really)

well indeed it does feel good to have a nice girly chat for once! i dont really spend much time with friends now i spend all my time with the OH so it will do me good! lol, ah im constantly peeing it's driving me insane now..


----------



## NetsaBaba

Okay im back and im crying im in soo much pain F~#@ing Hell!!!!!
Oh and ive done my siggy thingy


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> Okay everyone im back and im crying im in soo much pain F~#@!!!!!

whats up hun ?


----------



## NetsaBaba

Ive got such awful pains and keep getting BHs
Its that bad its making my arm hurt!
:cry:


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhhh bye lois....

for all of u...i am jenna inwood on FB (proudly the only one)

and yes me too with the friend thing...i can honestly say that i can count only 3 really true friends....& get this...one lives in scotland, another in hastings, and another in lincoln!! so i dont see them very often :( the one in lincoln is also pregnant which is sooo great....shes a bit behind me though, shes 15 weeks 

xxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Yeah you dont get many true friends in life tbh, and i have one other than my sister and she wants some space for obvious reasons.
Its nice on here that you can talk to people going through the same amazing thing you are.
I deffinitely love pregnancy i just dont love these cramps :rofl:


----------



## Jenna700

NetsaBaba said:


> Ive got such awful pains and keep getting BHs
> Its that bad its making my arm hurt!
> :cry:

oh nooo.....sorry to hear that...y is ur arm hurting?? am i being dumb??

i forgot to mention earlier catherine....i keep getting leg cramps aswell in the middle of the night....and it feels like im dyeing SERIOUSLY DYEING!!! its sooo painful lol....i remember thinking to my self 'if labour is this bad...im really not gonna cope' .....

hope u feel better emily...how long are ur BH lasting for?? xxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

About a minute each and then they ease off, and its the pain traveling around my body when i get a cramp my leg and arm suddenly hurts. 
And i hate getting leg cramps it feels like someone has knotted your muscles together!
Ill be fine im just trying to sit here and im watching harry potter with my dogs.


----------



## Dollfacee

do any of you two know if constant nose bleeds are natural during pregnancy, everytime i go to blow or wipe my nose theres blood, ive been told its natural in pregnancy but surely not constant blood that blocks your nose up ?


----------



## Jenna700

ahhhh Harry potter....classic!!!!!!!!!!! the 1st ones the best i think......my OH always takes the piss that i love harry potter!!!!


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dollfacee said:


> do any of you two know if constant nose bleeds are natural during pregnancy, everytime i go to blow or wipe my nose theres blood, ive been told its natural in pregnancy but surely not constant blood that blocks your nose up ?

I think nose bleeds are really common in pregnancy.
Although not sure if that much is
:shrug:
I love HP! Im watching the third one xP


----------



## Jenna700

ive had only one very quick nose bleed thats all....??!!!?!?!


----------



## NetsaBaba

I havent had any so far.


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> do any of you two know if constant nose bleeds are natural during pregnancy, everytime i go to blow or wipe my nose theres blood, ive been told its natural in pregnancy but surely not constant blood that blocks your nose up ?
> 
> I think nose bleeds are really common in pregnancy.
> Although not sure if that much is
> :shrug:
> I love HP! Im watching the third one xPClick to expand...

see my nose has blood there every time i wipe it, so i dont know if i should ask about it, it feels like its constantly blocked up and when i blow it, it comes out like blood clots it's horrid and it hurts where im always blowing my nose x


----------



## Jenna700

hmmmmm...have u got the purple nhs book?? does it say anything about them in there??? if u havent got one, il get mine from upstairs & have a look

if not...maybe u should mention it to ur midwife...just incase


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> hmmmmm...have u got the purple nhs book?? does it say anything about them in there??? if u havent got one, il get mine from upstairs & have a look
> 
> if not...maybe u should mention it to ur midwife...just incase

its not in non of my books no, i have been told you get them, but i feel mine are quit bad, but lately every week omething else goes wrong with me haha, last week it was that i couldnt walk on one of my legs 'pulled a muscle' then i had a cold sore, thats like the only problems ive had the whole waay through x


----------



## Jenna700

lol....i was in hospital allllllllll day last fri cos i was bleeding a little bit - i have an ectropion on my cervix which is like an ulcer...but i was in there alllllll day cos they made me wait hours & hours & hours....the things we go through for a baby!!!


----------



## Jenna700

il quick look in my purple book xx


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> lol....i was in hospital allllllllll day last fri cos i was bleeding a little bit - i have an ectropion on my cervix which is like an ulcer...but i was in there alllllll day cos they made me wait hours & hours & hours....the things we go through for a baby!!!

hospitals have a habit of making you wait hours, i remeber ages ago i had to wait with my friend a whole night just to get a broken rib checked out, i hope there not like that when it comes to labour! haha x


----------



## NetsaBaba

I know the feeling i constantly feel like a walking bloody disaster


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> I know the feeling i constantly feel like a walking bloody disaster

i have my days some days im over the moon, the next day i feel crap, then everything else is crap and i look crap bla bla..


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dollfacee said:


> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> I know the feeling i constantly feel like a walking bloody disaster
> 
> i have my days some days im over the moon, the next day i feel crap, then everything else is crap and i look crap bla bla..Click to expand...

Ditto!
They say some women love pregnancy some hate it. For the most part i love it and the pain is just part of the territiory


----------



## Jenna700

right...it says:
'nose bleeds are quite common in pregancy beacause of hormonal changes. they dont usually last long as u dont lose a lot of blood, there is nothing to worry about. you may also find ur nose gets more blocked up than usual.
How to stop nose bleeds:

sit with ur head forward

press the sides of ur nose together between ur thumb & forefinger, just below the bony part, for 10 mins and try not to swallow the blood

repeat for a further 10 mins if unsuccesful

if the bleeding continues, seek medical advice'


----------



## Dollfacee

ah i know the feeling i often get the pains at night, i usually wake up feeling in a right state x


----------



## Jenna700

yea i have to say that i love pregnancy......i hav had it so easy...no morning sickness or anything whatsoeva....but now im really starting to feel it....i was doing some gardening earlier and only managed an hour lol.....


----------



## NetsaBaba

Jenna700 said:


> right...it says:
> 'nose bleeds are quite common in pregancy beacause of hormonal changes. they dont usually last long as u dont lose a lot of blood, there is nothing to worry about. you may also find ur nose gets more blocked up than usual.
> How to stop nose bleeds:
> 
> sit with ur head forward
> 
> press the sides of ur nose together between ur thumb & forefinger, just below the bony part, for 10 mins and try not to swallow the blood
> 
> repeat for a further 10 mins if unsuccesful
> 
> if the bleeding continues, seek medical advice'

Oh god i want one of those books!

I havent had much sickness either only recently.
And i still havent lost my sex drive so i cant complain.
:blush:


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> right...it says:
> 'nose bleeds are quite common in pregancy beacause of hormonal changes. they dont usually last long as u dont lose a lot of blood, there is nothing to worry about. you may also find ur nose gets more blocked up than usual.
> How to stop nose bleeds:
> 
> sit with ur head forward
> 
> press the sides of ur nose together between ur thumb & forefinger, just below the bony part, for 10 mins and try not to swallow the blood
> 
> repeat for a further 10 mins if unsuccesful
> 
> if the bleeding continues, seek medical advice'

ahh i would pinch my nose together etc, but i previously had problems with my nose and i cant even hold my nose for long, thats most proberbly why im getting them ten times worse, a horrid child hood, teaches me for getting up to mischeif though! i got hit in the nose with a plank of wood, :(


----------



## NetsaBaba

I hit someone with a plank of wood before. But he deserved it and although i arent week i doubt i could smack a bloke succesfuly.


----------



## Jenna700

NetsaBaba said:


> I hit someone with a plank of wood before. But he deserved it and although i arent week i doubt i could smack a bloke succesfuly.

hahahaha......y did he deserve it???

and ur very lucky.....i have completly lost my sex drive :( :cry:


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> I hit someone with a plank of wood before. But he deserved it and although i arent week i doubt i could smack a bloke succesfuly.

ah mine was diffrent i lent it against something and it come back and hit me, i broke the bridge of my nose and cracked both bones under my eyes, was off for weeks that was the good thing, no primary school for a few weeks haha  i use to be a right little terror, i hope my pickle dont turn out like me..


----------



## Jenna700

the book is an nhs one....i got given it by the midwife...u should have got one!!


----------



## NetsaBaba

He was bullying my sister and i wont stand for people giving me or my family grief. And tbh i cant get enough of sex, i was really bad in the first and second tri. like 3 times a day and now im back to normal.
Im rampant Lol
:rofl:

And really?
Maybe she forgot or something :S


----------



## Dollfacee

i got a purple book in my pack, and my sex drive is normal, but i do agree i have it alot more now


----------



## NetsaBaba

Maybe i got one and lost it 
I arent very organised, will have to get better with two babies comming


----------



## Dollfacee

right ladies im off for a nap while bubba has settled down and stopped kicking i might have a chance for some peace!! nice to chat to you, i will contact you both when i am on tomorrow :D feel free to leave your numbers in a message if you would like a chat, goodnight mummys and babys x


----------



## Jenna700

lol...its quite big and like a4 size.....

im so jealous!!! i want my sex drive bk to normal!! :( 
i get paranoid without it lol.....poor OH


----------



## Jenna700

nite nite catherine.....spk soon xxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Bye and have a nice sleep, 
i feel sorry for mine he is getting all this now and he wont be getting much after the babies have come. Although my mum told me she was horny-er after the babies.
And yeah ive just looked in my cuboard and nothing.
I would lose my head if it wasnt screwed on!

Im scared my sex life will go when i give birth :cry:
I like sex :(


----------



## Jenna700

lol.....u might not have got one....the whole nhs pregnancy thing is stupid...i would have thought everything would have national...like the same thing all over the country...cos all the notes are different everywhere!!! y isnt it all the same......i think its just making there lives difficult!!!


----------



## Jenna700

im off now tooo huni....sorry, Simon just got in from work........i shall be back o nhere tommorow......try to have good nites sleep...xxxxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Bye and have a nice sleep yourself :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

hows the bump buddies doing today :D x


----------



## Jenna700

helllooo...just go up & went straight onto bnb lol...i hate saturdays cos i have work 12-9 which is like all day!!! i do the same amount of hours on a sun 8-5 but then at least i have the evening off....saturdays are so rubbish!! did u sleep alright?? i had my first dream about being in labour...and then i woke up - sooo annoying!!!


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> helllooo...just go up & went straight onto bnb lol...i hate saturdays cos i have work 12-9 which is like all day!!! i do the same amount of hours on a sun 8-5 but then at least i have the evening off....saturdays are so rubbish!! did u sleep alright?? i had my first dream about being in labour...and then i woke up - sooo annoying!!!

ahh well your lucky to be honest, i just get the joys of sitting around doing nothing!! im so fed up of it as well, my sleep was fine apart from keep waking up to sort my nose out, it finally stopped being a pain at like 3 this morning then started again when i got up, how was your sleep ? i havnt had no dreams yet :( x


----------



## Jenna700

yea i slept ok.....my cat woke me up....sitting there purrrrring as loudly as possible to get me up!!! i think he wanted attention!! 
just been reading an argument in 3rd tri lol....people get so hyped up sometimes!!
really should have some breakfast before work lol


----------



## LoisP

Good morning ladies :flow:


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> yea i slept ok.....my cat woke me up....sitting there purrrrring as loudly as possible to get me up!!! i think he wanted attention!!
> just been reading an argument in 3rd tri lol....people get so hyped up sometimes!!
> really should have some breakfast before work lol

ah arguments, ive never seen one of them on here, is it over something silly ?


----------



## Dollfacee

LoisP said:


> Good morning ladies :flow:

morning lois :)


----------



## LoisP

How are you today babe? I woke up to OH cleaning! :O hahaha x


----------



## Dollfacee

LoisP said:


> How are you today babe? I woke up to OH cleaning! :O hahaha x

i'm good thanks babes youu ? oooh thats not something you see everyday! lol, even my OH doesnt do cleaning x


----------



## LoisP

Yeah i'm alright, feel bit sicky today
yeah he's still cleaning now, he's washed the kitchen top to bottom even cleaned and bleached the back door because it was messy coz of the dog, cleaned the bins, done all the washin up i nearly fainted when i walked in :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

aww thats so nice of him lois babe, im hopefully seeing my OH this weekend so im happy now :D x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Hi :)


----------



## LoisP

Hello pretty lady!


----------



## NetsaBaba

Hows You hun?


----------



## LoisP

I think all 4 of us should go on Msn Messenger tonight (make an account if you dont have one) because we could have a group instant message chat!! :D what you think?


----------



## LoisP

NetsaBaba said:


> Hows You hun?

im good babe u? im off for a sec need to go to the shops and get dinner, cooking jacket potatoes for 8 PEOPLE tonight :O :O wish me luck!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> I think all 4 of us should go on Msn Messenger tonight (make an account if you dont have one) because we could have a group instant message chat!! :D what you think?

I think that's a good idea!
And God GoodLuck with ur taters:flower:


----------



## LoisP

Yeah :) well my email is [email protected] 
we'll have to arrange what time we can all go on it :D
hows your day been babes?


----------



## NetsaBaba

Ive added you 
Sorry i disapeard had to go to get something checked


----------



## Dollfacee

hey girls! sorry i havn't been on, i have been busy, busy, busy :D done all the tidying and just made myself my first ever macaroni cheese :) so proud of my little old self , feeling in a great mood, finally got my new bed coming through!!, so that means no more arguing between me and my OH about us sleeping in a single, theres enough room for bump me and him :), hows all the mummies doing ? x


----------



## Jenna700

helllllooooo....im back from work...yippppeee!!! thank god.....i hate, hate, hate saturdays :(
what u ladies been up to?? xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> helllllooooo....im back from work...yippppeee!!! thank god.....i hate, hate, hate saturdays :(
> what u ladies been up to?? xxx

hey jenna, you feeling nice and warn out now?, ahh ive just been sitting around doing a few jobs around the house and stuff cooked my dad dinner :D then just made a rather tasty macaroni cheese, was impressed at my first attempt but i did abit too much sauce hehe, i have also spent my day looking at beds finally orderd a bigger one than a stupid single :) so more room for me and oh, what about you ? oh yeah ive taken a picture of my mini bump now its abit biggger, it's on my profile :D x


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhh il have a look...i keep meaning to put some recent ones up of me...
yea i feel tired now lol...i felt tired at 12:30...and i didnt start till 12!!! now im catching up on x factor & big brother...
i have to get up at 7 tommorow :( have work at 8!! im so not a morning person...
where did u get ur bed from?? i bought one about a yr ago from a shop on ebay....(brand new obviously)...its a faux leather sleigh king size bed with memory foam mattress & memory foam pillows...all for £360....bargain!!! and its well comfy!!


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh yeah i got mine from an ebay store as well, real pine big double, really nice looking shape with a materess for only £140 pound!! which i thought was abit of a bargin, and it came with a silent night materess too :) hopefully it should be here next week at some point :D ahh im not a morning person either, i seem to get up earlyer when OH isnt here though, when hes here i dont budge till about 10 or 11, suppose i enjoy his snuggles :) ahh im really starting to miss him!, were on a break atm and my dad doesnt want him staying down yet due to arguments, but i soo want him to, i miss him so much, not seen him since tuesday, i want to go see him on monday but im not sure if my mum will let me as my dad is going to hospital about his open heart surgery :( x


----------



## Jenna700

Dollfacee said:


> ahh yeah i got mine from an ebay store as well, real pine big double, really nice looking shape with a materess for only £140 pound!! which i thought was abit of a bargin, and it came with a silent night materess too :) hopefully it should be here next week at some point :D ahh im not a morning person either, i seem to get up earlyer when OH isnt here though, when hes here i dont budge till about 10 or 11, suppose i enjoy his snuggles :) ahh im really starting to miss him!, were on a break atm and my dad doesnt want him staying down yet due to arguments, but i soo want him to, i miss him so much, not seen him since tuesday, i want to go see him on monday but im not sure if my mum will let me as my dad is going to hospital about his open heart surgery :( x

i know how u feel...i cried when simon went away for a week lol (pregnancy emotions)....was all on my own with my two cats...:( hope u 2 are getting on a bit better.... how is ur dad???

Are we still using this thread??? xxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Hello my lovely bump buddies :flow:
How are you all? Just thought i'd say hello, this thread is becoming less and less talkative lol :) I had little man in my ribs the whole of last night, so as a last resort, OH blew rasberries on my ribs and i think it scared LO... because he moved out of my ribs straight away was so funny :D
I'm having a bit of a lazy day today got really bad sciatica and SPD today, so OH is cleaning the house and cooked me lunch (hehe how spoilt am i  ) while i sit on my bum and watch jerry springer :haha: :haha:
Hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

LoisP said:


> Hello my lovely bump buddies :flow:
> How are you all? Just thought i'd say hello, this thread is becoming less and less talkative lol :) I had little man in my ribs the whole of last night, so as a last resort, OH blew rasberries on my ribs and i think it scared LO... because he moved out of my ribs straight away was so funny :D
> I'm having a bit of a lazy day today got really bad sciatica and SPD today, so OH is cleaning the house and cooked me lunch (hehe how spoilt am i  ) while i sit on my bum and watch jerry springer :haha: :haha:
> Hope your all ok :hugs:

hey bump buddie :D everythings going good :) hope everything is ok with you.. i agree this thread is slacking now :O whats happening ehh! ahh i had real greif all of last night, pains in my side, back and ribs was terrible my back was all tense and everything my mummy gave me a nice back rub though :D and then got me a hot water bottle :) aww haha yeah i can notice when bubba gets scared now he jumps haha its amusing, ahh im not being lazy today im tidying my room ready for my new bed :D just watching jeremy kyle for abit then going to get back to sorting everything out :) x x


----------



## LoisP

Dollfacee said:


> hey bump buddie :D everythings going good :) hope everything is ok with you.. i agree this thread is slacking now :O whats happening ehh! ahh i had real greif all of last night, pains in my side, back and ribs was terrible my back was all tense and everything my mummy gave me a nice back rub though :D and then got me a hot water bottle :) aww haha yeah i can notice when bubba gets scared now he jumps haha its amusing, ahh im not being lazy today im tidying my room ready for my new bed :D just watching jeremy kyle for abit then going to get back to sorting everything out :) x x


Good good :D
I dunno, i keep checking to see if anyone's written anything and theres not anything here, we'll have to change that.
Aww i'm well jelous my mum normally just calls me a wimp or something lol. :haha: Ahh i love jeremy kyle! it's so funny when he gets angry sitting on his step lol, haven't seen it in ages though! hows shopping for alfred going? you got alot still to get? 
xxx


----------



## Jenna700

helooo...i like jeremy kyle too....its so funny!!! i slept quite well last night...had 2 get up early though cos its Simon's bday 2day & wanted to give him his presents b4 he went 2 work....just got in from work...easy day...
when the alarm clock went off this morning..it made the baby jump lol..i got an almighty kick!!
29 wks 2day :) :) woop woop!!! xxxx


----------



## Jenna700

emily i havent got ur face book :(


----------



## Dollfacee

ahhh lol, my mum has been really supportive lately she comes in every night and has a quick cuddle with me and little one hehe :) just changed my room round, got the cot all set and everything :) getting excited now i cant wait, not got much left to get now at all, bedding and thats about it babes! youu ? x


----------



## LoisP

Jenna what did you get him for his birthday? awww made bubba jump lol!

and catherine im all done :D ive left the best part til last ONLY thing i havent sorted/got is his coming home outfit, and im not gonna get that til i'm about 34 weeks so its more exciting lol :) xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

mm yeah i really dont know what to get him, my OH wants him to have a gorgus pair of levi jeans and a ralph lauren shirt lol bless x


----------



## LoisP

aww i got shaun a ralph lauren baby grow thing its in my piccies on facebook 'things for shaunie' lol xx


----------



## Jenna700

jeezz.....ur all done already Lois, u make me feel like im slacking, i need to get loads of clothes, stuff for me in labour (i want to get pj's, a handheld fan, alice band etc...) a moses basket stand etc etc...
I got him an Everton football shirt (as he supports Everton) which i have had to send back 2day as its a bit too big... & i also got him tickets to see Al Murray (the comedian) so he seems pretty pleased!! xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

i love ralph lauren, but in the shops near me, they are useless for ralph lauren baby clothes!! wherd you get your one from ?


----------



## LoisP

Oh yeah i haven't got my hospital bag sorted yet but boyfriends doing that. Handheld fan... thanks jenna knew i forgot to put sumthing on the hospital bag list of things he needed to get!! 
Al murray!! wow lucky i'd love to go and see him, hes so funny :)

and catherine: i got my ralph lauren thing from my mums mate she goes to america and that alot gets a few things over there comes back and sells them here, thats how i got levi jeans as well for little man hes got loads of designer stuff its quite funny because im a primark girl i think the biggest best labelled thing ive got is some nike trackies, im not a big fan of the big brand names so dont know why im spoiling little man so much! hehe

xxx


----------



## LoisP

oh yeah and have you girls been getting braxton hicks yet? ive been havin it for weeks already its so annoying :growlmad:


----------



## Jenna700

welll....i dont really know lol!!! i think i had them really painfully..once!! im not really sure haha!! ive had really bad leg cramps....and i had a cramp in my hand (which was really weird!!)


----------



## Dollfacee

off to the midwives today bump buddies!!.. will be on here later to fill you in :) good luck too lois babe! x


----------



## LoisP

Hope midwife goes ok :flow: & thanks, i'll let you know how my appointment went aswell xxx


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhh...you've all got apps today...emily has one too!! i had one last weds & nearly fainted....i have really really REALLY skinny veins so its almost impossible to take blood from me...so a couple of weeks ago had to got to hosp cos ive got an ectropion on my cervix (just like an ulcer - nothing bad) & they took my blood then....everytime they take blood from me i bruise...anyway...went to midwifes last wk and they had 2 take more blood...the right arm is absoloutely effing useless so they had to take it out of the left arm again, & because the left arm already had a bruise on it from hospital, it was even more difficult to get blod from me....they had the band thing at the top of my arm & it wasnt working, so they put the blood pressure band around it & pumped it up....they had it on for about 10-15 mins LOL!!! she said 'were gonna have to hurry up, as ur gonna feel funny soon'....just as she said that, i was getting pins & needles in my hands...finally they managed to get some blood & they took it off....well that was it....i was gone, i had blurry vision...felt sooooo faint, nver felt that bad before lol!! they got me some water & then 10 mins later i was absolutley fine!! 

anyway...on a good note...have gd apps.....anyone doing a birth plan??? xxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol, they had to take it from my foot once.
Not sure yet there are certain things i dont want so i might have to do one. I really dont want an epi. But its really likely i will have to.


----------



## Dollfacee

hey girls, had such a horrible morning at the midwives, she was 45 mins late in seeing me, when she saw me she checked his heart beat and it was fine, than she measured me and kept pulling these weird faces, so of corse i then paniced because she was acting strange, then she started moaning because i was tense but how can you not be bloody tense when shes being like that and not telling you, then she sat me down and said that little one is measuring up really small and that i need to have a scan, she told me i had nothing to worry about hes most proberbly just a small baby, and when i got in i read my notes, and she put he is CRITICALLY SFD and that i need an emergency scan, i dont see how she can write that in my notes and tell me its nothing like i wont read my notes :\


----------



## LoisP

Aww babe she sounds like such a bitch!!!!
Im sure everything is ok with him, he is probably just little, but healthy little
oh god mines in an hour... wish me luck :S my midwife is usually so moody with me, ruins all of my appointments they're meant to be exciting !!
Really hope everythings ok, whens ur emergency scan?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Phinners

what a cow! Please mention your distress at this when you go for your scan!! I hope youre ok hun xx


----------



## Phinners

I'm fed up with my midwife telling me to go on a fooking diet and go to Slimming World with her everytime I see her...and I'm sick of her asking me if my OH beats me!

I have told her umpteen times I have a gastric band and am not going to a group hug/scorn to be looked at by other women who will criticse me when I scoff a fat bar of Galaxy. My motto - I am pregnant and I will eat wtf I want. 

And I've told her, my man is that '1 in a million' that women go on about not existing, he does exist but I just dont let him out anywhere haha. Christ sake, I am treated better than fooking Madonna! Bloody MW.

My OH is mortified that she keeps asking me this, he doesnt even swear, let alone lay a hand on me ffs!


/rant


----------



## NetsaBaba

Oh god she sounds like a right cow!!
The baby will be fine hun im sure. And dont worry ive had to go for lots of emergency scans because im measuring weeks behind what i am and mine are measuring big Lol
And good luck Lois, im going for mine at 4 o'clock.

@Phinners- WTF!! I really do hate Mws, ive had a hudge bust up with mine and it turned into a big big argument im surprised i didnt hit her. Trying to make me have an epi. when i really want to avoid one.
Then trying to get my DH to tell me to have one.


----------



## Dollfacee

thanks for your support girls!!, good luck lois babe!! im sure shauny is finee :) let me know afterwards x


----------



## LoisP

Thanks Emily. Not worried about measuring small but have a feeling midwifes gonna say im measuring big :haha: just excited about hearing his heartbeat, i always love that so much :D :D
and good luck for yours hope it all goes well :flow:


----------



## NetsaBaba

Awww yh i love their heart beats. So adorable and it realy makes you realise that there is a little person/people in there.
Im dreading it i dont like getting checked over or messed with by anyone other than my DH.
:rofl:
Sorry that really did sound dirty xD
Pregnancy brain Lol


----------



## LoisP

yeah it's so cute! Shauny always kicks the doppler aswell then gets somewhere awkward, its like he's playing hide and seek with the midwife he's so naught at appointments lol
:haha: :haha: :haha: yeah did sound a bit naughty em! :haha:


----------



## NetsaBaba

:D I wish mine would kick them, i find if one starts kicking they both do. They start eachother off.
And yeah sorry about that Lol im starved of attention my OH isnt back until late next week!
My mind has always been that way though Lol
:blush:


----------



## Dollfacee

i just hope i hurry up and find out when my scan is, my OH took it quit well he doesnt sound that upset, but i think he might be worrying inside and not showing his feelings x


----------



## LoisP

Awww can imagine them having a kicking match 
annie mariah: " i can kick harder than you!!"
peter george: "No you cant watch this!" :haha:

haha dont worry im pretty much the same :blush:


----------



## LoisP

Dollfacee said:


> i just hope i hurry up and find out when my scan is, my OH took it quit well he doesnt sound that upset, but i think he might be worrying inside and not showing his feelings x

he might not wanna worry you anymore than you already are babe x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dont worry hun im sure everything will be fine, otherwise being truthfull they wouldnt of let you go home, they didnt with me when i was having a hard time. xx

And yh lol i sometimes think they are fighting in my womb.
God help me when they are here.


----------



## LoisP

did you ever watch rugrats? if so do you remember phil and lil? x


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> did you ever watch rugrats? if so do you remember phil and lil? x

I love rugrats!!
Im so sad i have all of the videos Lol xx
I used to watch it on telle with me younger sisters and brother.


----------



## LoisP

We all have our own little rugrats now!! :D


----------



## NetsaBaba

I know yeeah, i cant wait imagine if it was really like that. 
There are certain things im worried about with two though.
x


----------



## LoisP

what are you worried about hun?
aww i think its lovely, they'll always be looking after eachother! :D
haha yeah imagine if it was like, we go out of the room and they start talking to eachother, and having little adventures!! haha


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> what are you worried about hun?
> aww i think its lovely, they'll always be looking after eachother! :D
> haha yeah imagine if it was like, we go out of the room and they start talking to eachother, and having little adventures!! haha

I will have to get them a screw driver like tommys.
And just vain things like will i be stretched more and stuff like that. Im getting these awful worries that i will look saggy which i know arent true lol
My mum has been telling me about her and my dads sex life after all their kids.
Im going to be sick!
:dohh:
xx


----------



## LoisP

Lol arghhhhh not exactly a favoured conversation: parents sex life.. NOOOO lol 

Midwife appointment went ok, apart from the fact it was at 2.45 and didn't get seen til 3.20... and i was meant to pick my little sister up from school and she finishes at 3.20 and it's a 20 minute drive away from the clinic. Little mans heartbeat was fine and healthy... was you all measured at this app? I wasn't? Just heard his heartbeat and had my urine and BP done, then left...
xx


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> Lol arghhhhh not exactly a favoured conversation: parents sex life.. NOOOO lol
> 
> Midwife appointment went ok, apart from the fact it was at 2.45 and didn't get seen til 3.20... and i was meant to pick my little sister up from school and she finishes at 3.20 and it's a 20 minute drive away from the clinic. Little mans heartbeat was fine and healthy... was you all measured at this app? I wasn't? Just heard his heartbeat and had my urine and BP done, then left...
> xx

Im glad it all went good hun and i got my date wrong its tomorrow Lol
Im so clumzy.
Im not sure if they measure you every time, they do me because ive always been small.


----------



## LoisP

Oh ok x
Haha i done that a few weeks ago i went to the clinic because i thought i had a midwife appointment, and sat and waited for an hour, then the receptionist come over and said 'are you sure your appointments today?' so i looked on my notes and it was the NEXT week hahahaha, what a thicko :dohh:


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol, im abit dizzy atm.
And i just calculated my conception date, and i concieved them on our honeymoon!!!


----------



## LoisP

aww thats cute!! x


----------



## Dollfacee

whats the mummys doing today then :) x


----------



## LoisP

Dollfacee said:


> whats the mummys doing today then :) x

not alot just chilling at the moment, gotta go and get dinner in a little while but dont know what to make tonight, what about you? x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Okay girls i really need to talk to you about something, its that bad i swear you could make an episode of corrination street out of my life :cry: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> Okay girls i really need to talk to you about something, its that bad i swear you could make an episode of corrination street out of my life :cry: xxxxxxxxx

whats happen babe ?


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dollfacee said:


> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls i really need to talk to you about something, its that bad i swear you could make an episode of corrination street out of my life :cry: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> whats happen babe ?Click to expand...

One of my younger sisters has just told me she is pregnant, she is 16 and has just left school. 
She said that she has been in denial for months and has been under stress lately, so her periods have never been normal. It turns out she is 20 and half weeks and i cant believe this! Im the only one she has told and i dont know what to do with her. My older sister has just lost her bubs and this is going to rock things for her even more. This is the problem with having 5 siblings there is always something going on and im pissed off that EVERYONE in my family comes to me for help and advice!!!!!
I love them but they make me so STRESSED:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Dollfacee

NetsaBaba said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NetsaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls i really need to talk to you about something, its that bad i swear you could make an episode of corrination street out of my life :cry: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> whats happen babe ?Click to expand...
> 
> One of my younger sisters has just told me she is pregnant, she is 16 and has just left school.
> She said that she has been in denial for months and has been under stress lately, so her periods have never been normal. It turns out she is 20 and half weeks and i cant believe this! Im the only one she has told and i dont know what to do with her. My older sister has just lost her bubs and this is going to rock things for her even more. This is the problem with having 5 siblings there is always something going on and im pissed off that EVERYONE in my family comes to me for help and advice!!!!!
> I love them but they make me so STRESSED:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

your sister is in the exact same boat as i was in, i found out when i was 17 weeks, maybe you should tell her to speak to your other sister about it, i think its best you dont let others know you knew first, because i always think that causes it to be worse x


----------



## NetsaBaba

I just dont know what to do for the best 

I know the dad and he is decent so i arent worried about that. Its just she will be showing soon and i cant cope tbh.
She went to the doctors 2 days ago and has only just told me. 
How should i help here im stuck.
Its too much.


----------



## LoisP

i think you need to tell her she needs to tell the family. And i guess all you can do is be there for her and support her because its gonna be tough at her age. as long as she's mature about it, and realises how important this is, that's all that matters. But SHE needs to be the one to tell the family. She should probably start with you older sister, as she might take it the worst, after loosing bubba herself xx


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> i think you need to tell her she needs to tell the family. And i guess all you can do is be there for her and support her because its gonna be tough at her age. as long as she's mature about it, and realises how important this is, that's all that matters. But SHE needs to be the one to tell the family. She should probably start with you older sister, as she might take it the worst, after loosing bubba herself xx

Thanks, and i know she is a mature girl so im sure she will be fine but i feel sorry for my mum the most,
My older sister has gone away with her kids and her OH for a couple of weeks because she needed to 'get away'. I hope Eve doesnt go and make a scene because now that Rosie is pregnant she wont be having as much attention. Sorry if you feel like im speaking in a different language i have alot of brothers and sisters to fill you in :

There is my older sister Chloe and my older brother Josh who are twins (28)
There is me Emily and my twin brother Matt.(26)
Then there is Evangelina(Eve) and Rosie.(16)

Lol six of us all together and it gets too much at times.
:wacko:


----------



## Dollfacee

as lois said, she needs to talk to your sister first x


----------



## LoisP

Ahh makes it alot easier with names.
Maybe you could talk to Rosie, get her to tell your mum when your around (you can act like you didn't know, but then you'd still be there as support for your mums reaction)
And as for your older sister, i really don't know how you should handle that. I honestly do think it's Rosies job to tell everyone and probably best if your sis is told first due to the situation, it might hurt her even more if shes last to know. but you might be the level head needed in a situation like this. Keep us updated how it goes, congratulations on becoming an auntie xxxxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

LoisP said:


> Ahh makes it alot easier with names.
> Maybe you could talk to Rosie, get her to tell your mum when your around (you can act like you didn't know, but then you'd still be there as support for your mums reaction)
> And as for your older sister, i really don't know how you should handle that. I honestly do think it's Rosies job to tell everyone and probably best if your sis is told first due to the situation, it might hurt her even more if shes last to know. but you might be the level head needed in a situation like this. Keep us updated how it goes, congratulations on becoming an auntie xxxxx

Lol aha, and rosie will have to ring her i thinks its best for chloe to know while she is away so she has time to think things over.
Oh god my life sounds like a soap!!
Ill be back later to talk to you if you're on we've just got to go and sort this first
xx
:hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

your sister should tell your other sister for deffinate, ovbiously not making it sound like shes stealing her thunder or trying to get everybody to notice/pay attention to her and not your sister greif.


----------



## Dollfacee

why is my OH such a pain in the backside bahh.


----------



## LoisP

Ok em let us know how it goes and talk later x
why whats he done now catherine? x


----------



## Dollfacee

told me he wants to delete facebook so i delete it then he decides he wants to keep it, adding girls again surprise surprise!


----------



## LoisP

oh god :( keep reporting him to facebook so they deactivate his account lol


----------



## Dollfacee

LOL!! you do make me laugh lois, ima let him get on with it :) cba to argue with him, i love the way i get ignored on there though, he must be loving those girls!!


----------



## LoisP

yeah just let him get on with it
just remember *ITS HIS LOSS!!!!!* :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

indeed it is his loss, lool :D x


----------



## LoisP

your a MILF and dont you forget it !! lol (dont know if they say that where u are or if its just a london thing lol)


----------



## NetsaBaba

Mother id like to fuck 
Lol we say it up north too!!!


----------



## Dollfacee

hahahha, dont worry lois your abit of a MILF too  but your lucky your boyfriend is actually decent! x


----------



## LoisP

hahahahaha, we are MILFS IN TRAINING :haha:
i wasn't lucky first time babe, ive gone through a fair share of ARSEHOLES (exuce my language) to get someone like OH x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Ive had my fair share too!
One of them used to hit me i didnt stay with him for long, my brother saw to him and got into alot of trouble for it, i still feel bad about that :S


----------



## LoisP

Yeah same emily, i was in an abusive relationship when i was 14. Was goin out with someone quite a bit older than me, we was ok for first few months, then he started saying i couldn't wear make up or see friends, and then started hurting me, held a knife up to my throat because i laughed at his friend :S and pushed me infront of a double decker bus :'( luckily hes out of my life and i have a restraining order on him now. :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

just noticed your current mood says 'sick' :( you ok? x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Yh its just this cold. Although its nearly gone now :)
Im going to try and get some more bump pics tonight, my dark skin has come out from all the sun


----------



## Dollfacee

now my ex was an utter *nut job* he was totally weird he use to tell me he was going to kill himself then hed get his dad to text me saying hes in hospital, id text his cusion and say whats happen to pj, and hed be like nothing hes next to me at mine why HAHA, now thats a prat.


----------



## Dollfacee

ive tryed to avoid my sister with her germs she has a terrible cold, and i really dont want it x


----------



## LoisP

hahaha thats something my ex did, always saying he'd kill himself. I wish i was brave enough back then to say 'JUST DO IT THEN IDIOT!' lol but i was young and in love so i'd be like 'noooo don't do that :'(' LOL!!
xx


----------



## LoisP

Dollfacee said:


> ive tryed to avoid my sister with her germs she has a terrible cold, and i really dont want it x

if you try and avoid someone thats ill, you always seem to get it, (from experience lol thats what normally happens with me :haha:)


----------



## Dollfacee

lool, its the same with me i was like 14 he was like 16 and he was a total flipping moron!, i look back now and burst out laaughing, thinking what the hell was i doing with this jackass! x


----------



## Jenna700

HELLOOO GIRLS......just got back from work, done a bit of hoovering & housework.....took me like 10 mins to catch up on ur conversations 2day.....lots of :hug: to u guys that have had a shit day - or - had a shit midwife - or - had an episode of eastenders to act out as reality.....hope u get it sorted emily, i agree with the girsl....telling ur older sister b4 anybody else will be a gd idea...

quick question.....can u have an overactive baby???..... little lexie-(maybe) has been doing i dont know what today...shes such a quiet baby...but 2day shes been non stop!!


----------



## LoisP

Jenna700 said:


> HELLOOO GIRLS......just got back from work, done a bit of hoovering & housework.....took me like 10 mins to catch up on ur conversations 2day.....lots of :hug: to u guys that have had a shit day - or - had a shit midwife - or - had an episode of eastenders to act out as reality.....
> xxxxxxx

Helloooooo !! :wave: how are you today? any plans for this evening? x


----------



## Jenna700

nope....well kind of...gonna have some dinner...im being lazy and having 'pasta n sauce' lol....hate cooking for just myself...then Simon will be home from work bout 10:30 & we both got the day off 2morrow so some friends are coming round....so probably a late night...but for now..its just a night in front of the tv until later!!! 
u got any plans??xxx


----------



## LoisP

No, you can't have an over active baby. Especially if she is saving up all her energy and then having a non stop moving day :D Shauny does that all the time, one day he'll be so quiet, i have to poke him to make sure he's ok and kicks back... then other days he will just lay there and kick kick kick ALL day lol

aww thats what i do when im on my own, lazy dinners, normally i do oven meals that you peel the film lid off and cook for 20 minutes lol :D
Hmm is there anything on tv tonight? I hate wednesdays for Tv, theres never anything really, i might go to blockbuster and get a film... you girls recommend anything?? x
i have no plans for tonight, mums just out getting us all fish and chips, then probably a night in with OH watch a film of whatevers on TV, bath and then early night :)
xx


----------



## LoisP

P.S: girls do you think we have any readers on here? Like people that sneakily just sit and read our conversations :haha: that would be quite funny if they did xx


----------



## Jenna700

yep i totatlly agree...wednesdays is SHITE for tv...i will watch big brother though (yes im a sad big brother sucker!!)

I reccomend 'Taken' with Liam Neeson..if u havent already seen it...it is absolotly amazing...xxx


----------



## Jenna700

LoisP said:


> P.S: girls do you think we have any readers on here? Like people that sneakily just sit and read our conversations :haha: that would be quite funny if they did xx

hahaha...thats so funny...like a (non childlike) text peadophile.....they'l laugh when they read this if they do xxx


----------



## LoisP

Ahh i've been on and off of big brother, i'll watch it if theres nothing on, but if i can find at least 1 thing i'd tolerate watching that normally goes on instead lol :D
Cool, i'm gonna youtube the trailer and then see if i like the look of it :d
xxx


----------



## Jenna700

yea....its a great film...and if u dont like it....then ur weird haha!! xx


----------



## LoisP

Ok so just watched some trailer, is it about trafficking?
If so, it looks good, but i might of clicked the wrong one :haha:


----------



## Jenna700

yea....he goes to find his daughter.....its my fave film...ever!! im not a film freak either lol!!

and i unashamedly admit that i could really fancy Liam Neeson (the dad)....although he probably is older than my dad!! lol xxx


----------



## LoisP

ahh i don't mind the look of that, i'll have to see if they have it :)
thats understandable, he's quite good looking, not my taste, but quite nice ;)


----------



## Jenna700

lol...lois ive just noticed...didnt u have another bump buddy...there not on ur signatur enw, wat happened?/ xx


----------



## Jenna700

lol i just watched the trailer aswell...even though i have thte dvd....i think i might watch it agian 2nite if theres nothing else on...even if i have seen it 100 times


----------



## Jenna700

oh & dont tell the bride is on again tonite 9pm if u get bored (repeat of last nites).....i reallly want to be on that show lol!! xx


----------



## LoisP

well shes more like a text buddy dont really talk to her at all on here... we still cool though :) 
i haven't seen dont tell the bride been seen an advert for it, might give that a go :thumbup: do you like four weddings? oh and dating in the dark, i love that lol


----------



## Jenna700

four weddings is ok.... i prefer dont tell the bride...i havent seen dating in the dark....i assume its like a bind date thing??? xx


----------



## LoisP

yeah it is, they always end up kissing before they see eachother and then its so funny when they see eachother in the light, most of the time they look like they're going to be sick!!


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dating in the dark is awsome. And Hi im back LOL
I tried to eat but i arent hungry.
And do you guys no any of your babies features for certain.
I know mine will have Big Blue Eyes because me and their dad have, and they will have cheeky smiles and an oval face. Not sure about their skin or their noses though, they look like they have my button nose but its not cetain.

Im really wondering if one will be darker than the other though, my DH is a pale person who tans well and im a strange colour LOL
My dad is white and my mum is half cast although she is darker kinda like alicia Keys, she is half cast but darker. 
So im not dark dark but not pale either, i guess i look kinda like rihannas colour but slightly lighter.
:S 
I hate surprises!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna700

ha ha lol.....i think our little girl will have blonde hair as me, OH, my mum & my dad all had blonde hair when we were children....dont know bout si's family cos hes adopted....thats all ive predicted, maybe blue eyes.....emily have u seen the film taken??/ ive benn tellling Lois to watch it lol xxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

I will check out the trailer and ours will be blonde because both me and DH are blonde my hair was literally white but i dye it black.


----------



## Jenna700

when is dating in the dark on???? xxx


----------



## LoisP

i don't know anything :shrug: i think he will have blue eyes like me, but Ben has brown eyes and thats meant to be the prominent color. Other than that, no idea, but will have a better picture about face shap and nose etc on the 18th when i have my 3d scan. Can't wait to see if Shaun has a button nose like me or a bum nose like his dad :D xx


----------



## LoisP

Urm i don't know exactly when it's on i know it's normally on the channel 'Living' xox


----------



## Dollfacee

goodafternoon! lool im back too, sorry i just had a random crazy moment of bordem and decided to cross stitch a pillow for little bubba :) x


----------



## LoisP

aww are you finished! take a picture i wanna see :D :D :D


----------



## NetsaBaba

Awww so cute. Is it good?
I havent tried doing anything like that in ages.
And because im like the second genration of my particualr colouring will my baby be lighter because of his fathers influence??
:wacko:


----------



## Dollfacee

not yet ive only just started i gave up for a little while because you have to sit up and do it and my back just cant take it :L it's winnie the pooh so i thought aww that would be lovely for him to lay on while i feed him his bottle :) x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Aww such a cute idea!
When is your due date Doll?


----------



## LoisP

yeah thats a really love idea catherine!! :D
And yeah bubbies will probably be a tad lighter due to the father being lighter, but not 100% sure :shrug:


----------



## Dollfacee

yeah :) i wanted to do a teddy bear off the top of my head, but then i found the template for winnie the pooh and thought id cheat haha x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Me either im thinking they will though because its kinda like going fown each genration we lighten lol
If it was a white person saying this they would probably be called racist. Its just the truth though :/
:haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh im confused :\ lol


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol ignore me im in one of my talkitive moods.
Im watching dont tell the bride!


----------



## Dollfacee

im watching music channels :)


----------



## Jenna700

there really is jack shit on tv!! how boring.....come on big brother, hurry up & start lol!!


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol ive just had an idea.
I want to do a naked baby bump photo shoot!!


----------



## Dollfacee

argh im so pissed off, i havnt done nothing wrong and now suddenly the OH hates me again, well ex by the looks of it :\


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dollfacee said:


> argh im so pissed off, i havnt done nothing wrong and now suddenly the OH hates me again, well ex by the looks of it :\

Dont get upset over him from what ive heard he is abit of a dick.
:flower:


----------



## Dollfacee

well hes just said all these nasty things to me when i havnt done nothing, i was joking with him and then the next min hes biting my head off telling me i ruin everyhting x


----------



## Jenna700

catherine.....im so sorry for your situation....he really does sound like a complete dick....i think maybe when alfie is born it will then only really hit him!!!

Emily....a naked bump baby shoot....lol...what do u mean?? 

have any of u got stretch marks?? i have now :(....despite using bio oil!!


----------



## Dollfacee

i just dunno what ive done im baffled and shocked :s


----------



## NetsaBaba

Jenna700 said:


> catherine.....im so sorry for your situation....he really does sound like a complete dick....i think maybe when alfie is born it will then only really hit him!!!
> 
> Emily....a naked bump baby shoot....lol...what do u mean??
> 
> have any of u got stretch marks?? i have now :(....despite using bio oil!!

Like naked so i can get a proper pic of my bump. And nope not yet, i use lots of different things and my mum didnt get many either so i guess i have good genitics.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jenna700

youve probably not done anything hun.....how old is he?? 
Simon is 38 & im 22....& he still acts younger than me half the time!! xxx

ive given up on the tv....listening to old favorites on youtube...listening t sam sparrow atm lol.....any reccomendations??


----------



## Dollfacee

hes eighteen x


----------



## Jenna700

oh right yea....(baby brain lol)!!! ive seen some really nice pregnant pictures that people have had done proffesionaly...i would do that...but would rather spend money on baby clothes lol...im a nightmare!!


----------



## Jenna700

Dollfacee said:


> hes eighteen x

yea u see.....inless hes like 50....hes always gonna be a dick :haha::haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

lol i suppose x


----------



## Jenna700

yay....big brothers on :) :)


----------



## Dollfacee

hate big brother now :O


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol not all men are imature, my DH isnt at all and im older than him.


----------



## Jenna700

why??? lol....the girl that won it...josie....lives in the same town as me!!! i dotn have that accent though lol thank god!!


----------



## Dollfacee

my OH is young hes most prob scared x


----------



## Jenna700

NetsaBaba said:


> Lol not all men are imature, my DH isnt at all and im older than him.

yea i suppose......Simons only ever immature in a funny way....hes a joker all the time so i never take him seriously.....what does ur OH do?? 
Simon is an agency chef...long hours but good money..he used to be in the army....my big brave soldier haha!!!


----------



## LoisP

hello girlssss!! miss me? :D
yeah catherine i know it's hard but try not to let it get to you so much by the sounds of it he's doing stuff to upset/hurt you on a daily basis, its not good for little one either being upset and stressed all the time, and he should respect that aswell
and emily i wanted to do a proper bump pic, but im not confident enough lol and have too many stretchies on my hips :(
im in agony with my ribs, pretty sure he's not up there but they feel really squashed and im struggling to breath :(
didnt end up getting 'taken' got too comfy on the sofa, gonna try again tomorrow night :D xx


----------



## Jenna700

seriosuly...im dissapointed lol!! only joking..but if u do get the chance to watch it...u should xxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Hi im back but im going off for abit,rosie is making an account on her because ive told her how good it is and she is styaing with me for a couple of days, im lonely anyway so its good for both of us.
xxx


----------



## Jenna700

ok....hello & welcome rosie.....xxxxx


----------



## NetsaBaba

Lol she said hi im going to log off now and let her use my laptop. I might take this chance to actually eat something ive been glued on here ALL DAY!!
:hugs:
C you later girlies xx


----------



## Dollfacee

LoisP said:


> hello girlssss!! miss me? :D
> yeah catherine i know it's hard but try not to let it get to you so much by the sounds of it he's doing stuff to upset/hurt you on a daily basis, its not good for little one either being upset and stressed all the time, and he should respect that aswell
> and emily i wanted to do a proper bump pic, but im not confident enough lol and have too many stretchies on my hips :(
> im in agony with my ribs, pretty sure he's not up there but they feel really squashed and im struggling to breath :(
> didnt end up getting 'taken' got too comfy on the sofa, gonna try again tomorrow night :D xx

my mum thinks me being so angry all the time is also what is upsetting babys growth, im trying to chill though im not botherd, he just rung me saying sorry but hmm, i dont really want to talk to him lool, boys eh lois! x


----------



## NetsaBaba

Dollfacee said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> hello girlssss!! miss me? :D
> yeah catherine i know it's hard but try not to let it get to you so much by the sounds of it he's doing stuff to upset/hurt you on a daily basis, its not good for little one either being upset and stressed all the time, and he should respect that aswell
> and emily i wanted to do a proper bump pic, but im not confident enough lol and have too many stretchies on my hips :(
> im in agony with my ribs, pretty sure he's not up there but they feel really squashed and im struggling to breath :(
> didnt end up getting 'taken' got too comfy on the sofa, gonna try again tomorrow night :D xx
> 
> my mum thinks me being so angry all the time is also what is upsetting babys growth, im trying to chill though im not botherd, he just rung me saying sorry but hmm, i dont really want to talk to him lool, boys eh lois! xClick to expand...

Make him sweat now! He upset you do it back its the only way you can make people like that see sense :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

EXACTLY what emily said, let him sweat it out. I said that to you a while back hunni, he needs to be scared to loose you!!
and let me know Rosies username once she's joined. She'll be very welcome to join in with our chats :D I'm off for tonight gonna get an early night in loads of pain, talk tomorrow bump buddies :D :hug:


----------



## NetsaBaba

In will do and g'night hun have a good sleep!
xx:hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

night lois hun x


----------



## Jenna700

night night...sleep well xxxx


----------



## RosieMay

Hi im emilys sister rosie lol]I hope you dont mind me posting here :S
x


----------



## Dollfacee

hey rosie welcome to BnB :) x


----------



## RosieMay

Thankyou. How are you?


----------



## Dollfacee

im good thankyou, how are you feeling, you okay yeah ? x


----------



## RosieMay

Eeerm im feeling okay i guess. Im staying with my emily so im happy about that!
Just nervous to go for my first scan x


----------



## Dollfacee

RosieMay said:


> Eeerm im feeling okay i guess. Im staying with my emily so im happy about that!
> Just nervous to go for my first scan x

aw no worries im only young too! i was just as scared as you must be now, but when i saw my baby in the scan, i was over the moon, it's so sweet x


----------



## RosieMay

Ohh thats great! My sis is buddies with someone else young! I have someone i can talk to now xx

And im just anxious as im more likely to have twins :S
And i want to get a job and finish my education.


----------



## Dollfacee

yeahh feel free to message me or anything any time :) theres quiet a diffrence in weeks between us, but im more than happy to help you out if you ever need it hun! i have experience of all this now, and im more than welcome to help other teens and share my experiences.. yeah i felt the same, getting a job while pregnant isnt easy though, i havnt been able to get anything, the first thing you want to do is go to your local job centre or connections, get your grants etc, and try signing up for income support x


----------



## RosieMay

Dollfacee said:


> yeahh feel free to message me or anything any time :) theres quiet a diffrence in weeks between us, but im more than happy to help you out if you ever need it hun! i have experience of all this now, and im more than welcome to help other teens and share my experiences.. yeah i felt the same, getting a job while pregnant isnt easy though, i havnt been able to get anything, the first thing you want to do is go to your local job centre or connections, get your grants etc, and try signing up for income support x

Well my Bf has a job and its paid okay, and my family will support me im sure until i can get something myself. Ive read a few pages back and your having some trouble with your baby daddy, i guess im lucky that mine is with me and seems to love me now. Cant help but get nervous though the amount of scum bags there are about!!
:hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

i was scared my OH would leave me, me and him always have our problems, but we never really split up, he just gets abit silly sometimes, i think its more stress and being scared about being a dad, hes only young so i tend to let him get on with it, it comes around when hes sorted himself out x


----------



## RosieMay

Yeah its completely understandable!!
Dans mum had him at 18 though so he is more used to it and his mum is very supportive of me.
We all have our worried though its only to be expected :)


----------



## Dollfacee

im sure your going to be fine through this pregnancy, your sisters there to help you, but from what shes told us you should really talk to your other sister before you tell anybody else, so she has time to sort herself out, whens your first scan hun ? x


----------



## RosieMay

I know i need to and emily keeps telling me this but chloe is really sensitive and i think i should go to my scan first and then ring her x
Its tomorrow at 3:30 emily is going with me and hopefully Dan will too x


----------



## Dollfacee

yeah go to your scan, get some nice little pictures because the first scan you always want to treasure then give her a ring, im sure she will understand, it wasnt planned was it ? x


----------



## RosieMay

Nope it was my first time and i swear we used a condom but it must have split although it wasnt apparent at the time.
I must be 21 weeks and 4 days because its the only time ive had intercourse.
And i havent had my period for a long time although they have always been irregular.


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh, well its been nice talking to you, im going to go to bed got to get up and have my bloods etc done tomorrow early in the morning, let me know how tomorrow goes, goodnight hun x


----------



## RosieMay

Night xx


----------



## LoisP

Good morning ladies!! And hi Rosie... hopet things go well at your scan today, would be lovely to see picture of your little one!! I'm quite young, i was 17 when i found out i was expecting, but i'm 18 now. Always here if you need someone to talk to :flow:

How are you ladies today? I actually had a half decent night sleep last night (apart from Ben nearly rolling on top of me at one point in the night, so i punished him by taking the covers off him ALL night, he was freezing when we woke up :haha: :haha:

Woooo 29 weeks today!! Means little man is full term in just 8 weeks :D and he'll be here nearly definately in 11 weeks today :D , sorry i just get excited every thursday when i go up a week :D

Got a day of hoovering and housework and lots of clothes washes to do, FUN. And then popping out to get my phone fixed/or get a new one (Catherine: i've decided if they can't fix it, i'm gonna do what you said and go on contract!) 

Hope you all have a lovely day girlies :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

hey looo :) im good thanks youu ? ahh i have a day of bordem and cross stitching! lol then waiting for the OH to get here :) going to cook him some dinner and that :D x


----------



## LoisP

Yeah i'm alright thanks! Aww wish i could do that, i'd love to be able to make something for little man, but i'm useless at things like that. Aw what a nice girlfriend you are :D What you making?


----------



## Dollfacee

not sure my dads been dropping hints that he wantd lasangeya lool or however you spell it x


----------



## LoisP

Lasagne :D yum i love that :D


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh lois i love your siggy, i need to make a new one, my old one is abit pants now. x


----------



## LoisP

Thank you! Took bloody ages! Lol :)


----------



## Dollfacee

i love making things like that loll x


----------



## LoisP

Hehe same :D :D


----------



## Dollfacee

hmh i just done a boring one haha, i cba to do anything dramtic


----------



## LoisP

Aww it's gorgeous!! :D And i love the me to you theme :D hehe


----------



## Dollfacee

i didn't know what else to dooo lol, it's like the only thing thats really cute and not girly x


----------



## LoisP

It's cute :D What programme did you use?


----------



## Dollfacee

photoshop babee :)


----------



## LoisP

ahh cool :)


----------



## LoisP

Where are you girls tonight!!!
Emily... i wanna know how Rosie's scan went 
I've had a pretty productive day today :thumbup: 
Hope you've all had nice days
x x x


----------



## Phinners

Ach, why can I not sleep?? :(


----------



## Jenna700

hello girls.....whats new?? evry1 alright?? xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

hey my gorgus girls!! sorry i havnt been on, spending time with the OH got my growth scan on the 16th next thursday :D hope all goes well tbh, anyway what have you all been doing ? how did rosies scan go emily ? x


----------



## LoisP

hey girls!! aww glad uv spent some time with ur boyfriend catherine... are things better now ? :) Let me know how your scan goes!!!!!!!! :) :) im sure everythings fine x
anyone know why emily got banned from babyandbump?
and nothing new with me, little man has been non stop active since thursday morning :O im just waiting for him to finally give in and have a good sleep lol he must be so tired
hope you girls are ok... you been up to much?? x


----------



## Jenna700

OMG why did emily get banned?? i dont know lol!! hopefully her sister will come on here and tell us?!!! 

ive not been up to much...its sat today and we all know how much i hate saturdays...work alllllllll day!! 

hopefuly baby will go to sleep 4 u soon lois lol...thats what mine was like the other day...just constantly on the go!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Spoke to Emily, she's been banned for having multiple account from 1 computer (because Rosie made one aswell) I think she's trying to get back on here, but every time she makes a new one, Bnb delete it :( 
Ahhh work on a saturday? Not cool at all! :hugs:
He's stopped at the moment, which is such a relief, it was actually beginning to wear me out. I'm scared to move though because i'm so sure if i get up, it's gonna wake him up and get him going again :haha:
Only 1 week today until my 3d scan, oh i can't wait :D :D :D :happydance:
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlss, how you both doing today, wait wait so emily has been deleted ? :O just making OH dinner :D hes not very well today so hes been sleeping all day long :( bet hes going to be up all night now, and yeah lois things are going great no arguments alot of hugs and kisses, and just talking :) hes been bonding with baby too, was playing with him the other night blowing raspberrys on my belly and making baby kick back, and talking to him loll, he never does it for me :( anyway hope your both enjoying your weekend x


----------



## LoisP

Yeah she's been banned!! :S
awww thats so good to hear, bet its lovely to be getting on!
just been doing lots for shaunys scrapbook me and ben are making him :D its looking lovely i must say! :D x


----------



## Jenna700

hey girls....just got bk from work.....omg i cant believe she got banned..
catherine..im so pleased that ur getting on well with OH...such gd news!! 

cant believe were all nearly 3/4 through our pregnancy now!! :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## ClangerBabies

*****


----------



## LoisP

Hello my 3 lovely bump buddies.
ClangerBabies is my new friend she is expecting twins in november i'm sure you'll like her... her name is Omily. :haha:
I'm off out with Ben today. Going to the river for a picnic! (awwww how romantic are we!) Wearing a maxi dress because it's a nice day must say bump looks HUGEEE in it! Anyways have a lovely sunday girlies, hopefully speak to you soon, thread seems to be getting less and less talkative :'(
xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy looo babe! aww hope you enjoy your day at the river! im just spending the day with family and boyfriend today :) going to pop to the park with my little neice soon, whatcha all doing today ? have a brill day my girls! x


----------



## Jenna700

Hello girlies!!

just got in from work....thanks god for that...the weekend is over!!! 

Welcome Omily lol!!

ahhhh how cute...picnic by the river...i could so do that now!! 

got my hip grant through y/day :) so gunna go on a shopping spree 2morrow...:)

whats every1 doin 2nite??? xxx


----------



## ClangerBabies

Lol yes omily ;)
And that sounds so cute your lucky, my DH is back tonight for a couple of days and then he goes away on work again, i might go with him though this time xx


----------



## Dollfacee

just dropped OH off at the train station feel like poo :( see him again in 2 days though, got myself all worked up erlier crying because i hate sleeping without him hehe, but feeling fine now, just going to miss him again, i can't belive how much things have changed over a week, i think we have both finally realised we need to sort ourselves out if we love each other :), whats everybody been doing ? x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Im glad things are getting sorted for you hun!,x

I've hd an embarassing time tonight!
My sex drive has come back and i pounced on my DH as soon as he came through the door, well at one point i had to get off him really quick and run into our bathroom i was then sick. Eeek he is laughing his head off at me, it didnt put him off though!

LMAO!,xx


----------



## Dollfacee

ClangerBabies said:


> Im glad things are getting sorted for you hun!,x
> 
> I've hd an embarassing time tonight!
> My sex drive has come back and i pounced on my DH as soon as he came through the door, well at one point i had to get off him really quick and run into our bathroom i was then sick. Eeek he is laughing his head off at me, it didnt put him off though!
> 
> LMAO!,xx

it must be this weekend! i have felt the exact same, i keep having stupid little panics that were squashing little one though haha! x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Dollfacee said:


> ClangerBabies said:
> 
> 
> Im glad things are getting sorted for you hun!,x
> 
> I've hd an embarassing time tonight!
> My sex drive has come back and i pounced on my DH as soon as he came through the door, well at one point i had to get off him really quick and run into our bathroom i was then sick. Eeek he is laughing his head off at me, it didnt put him off though!
> 
> LMAO!,xx
> 
> it must be this weekend! i have felt the exact same, i keep having stupid little panics that were squashing little one though haha! xClick to expand...

Creepy! Ive been nervous of the same thing and that it would jump start labour but everythings fine!

My mum and his mum have made something for the babas
My mum has knitted a clanger lol i love the clangers used to watch the show! And my MIL has made them a sock monkey. So lovely,xx


----------



## Dollfacee

aww thats so cute, im currently doing my bub a poohbear pillow but i havnt done any of it this weekend where ive been so excited about seeing OH, but im also going to sew a cross stich picture for a picture frame of peter rabbit with an A for his first name :) x


----------



## ClangerBabies

aww, im doing one of those pictures too a little froggy one.
Im addicted to cute baba things,xx


----------



## LoisP

hey ladies :D picnic was lovely... nothing else to catch you guys up on really though so just a quick boring post :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies, hows your day been ? mines been bloody awful, for weeks jobcentre have been on at me about claiming income support, so i tryed today now there saying i cant, so now im totally stuck for money, no job nothing ahhh! lol, and then to top things off some random boy i dont even know has popped up on my facebook saying ohh your boyfriend knows this girl dont he they chat loads, i said i dont have a clue and he showed me her profile :S ive asked her about him and he seems to be getting really angry :S 

anyway my rant over!
whatcha been doing today ?
x


----------



## LoisP

hmmm sounds weird lol :S
maybe shes just an old friend or something?
i went onto income support today. Just hope i get my payment without any problems!!
not up to much tonight, making everyone lasagne and spicy wedgies and salad, yum. :)
what you all up to? xx


----------



## Dollfacee

lois do you live with your mum and dad ? you dont do you ? thats the only reason i cant get it! and because im not in full time education or something, yeah i was thinking maybe shes an old friend, but hes denying knowing her at all, he apprently doesnt know who she is.. and shes chatting rubbish, well i told him i asked her why shes spreading rumors about him, and he went absolutely mental and told me to leave it, it seems abit fishy to me :\


----------



## LoisP

yeah i live with family hun. Don't know why you don't get it then? Might be if your parents earn over a certain amount though... ? 
It could be completely innocent hun maybe shes just a bitch starting arguments and it annoyed him? :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

LoisP said:


> yeah i live with family hun. Don't know why you don't get it then? Might be if your parents earn over a certain amount though... ?
> It could be completely innocent hun maybe shes just a bitch starting arguments and it annoyed him? :hugs:

could be, but you know when you can tell in someones voice they are nervous about you finding out something, i feel like hes being like that, im just going to leave it till the girl gives an explanation for what shes saying.. and they havnt said anything or checked how much my mum and dad earn, they just said because i live at home i cant get it, which i think is unfair, i cant rely on my mum and dad.. :(


----------



## LoisP

yeah wait and see what she says :thumbup:
oh thats confusing!!!! maybe coz i'm in a different area :shrug: that really shouldnt affect it though, like you said, you can't rely on ya mum and dad?? Ring em up and chase them up about it, i know loads of people on income support and they live with family?? :S


----------



## Dollfacee

LoisP said:


> yeah wait and see what she says :thumbup:
> oh thats confusing!!!! maybe coz i'm in a different area :shrug: that really shouldnt affect it though, like you said, you can't rely on ya mum and dad?? Ring em up and chase them up about it, i know loads of people on income support and they live with family?? :S

ahh im fed up of chasing around after them lol, they are useless! specialy the job centre! x


----------



## LoisP

agreeeeed :D stupid jobcentre, we should burn it down!! lool :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

lois, come on facebook :|:| x


----------



## Jenna700

hey chickens......hows u all??
been up to much?? i spent my day shopping today!! spentmy hip grant :)
managed to get loads of stuff...a gorgeous moses basket stand, cot bedding & mobile, clothes and loads more :) i was out for hours lol!!

hope u & LO's are all alright xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Hey babeee!! 
Oh wow, sounds lovely!! :D
me n LO are all good, OH was playing with him earlier, was squidging my belly and then LO was kicking, then he'd do it again and LO would kick again, he was doing it for a good hour, and then i think Shauny got bored and went to sleep :haha:
glad youv had a good day :thumbup: :flow: xx
H


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies, update on bboyfriend situation, hes admitted it etc.. so i guess im going to have to go from there, and hey jenna, hows little one ? x


----------



## LoisP

Catherine babe, you can so pull off the single hot teen mum look...  lol x


----------



## Dollfacee

haha lois, thankyou my babe  but i have alot of thanks for him being honest like that.. it took a while, but i think he realised hes lost me completely if he doesnt, were not on great terms and im still weary of him, but me and bubba need him more than ever thursday, thats when we find out if the size thing is going to be bad or good..


----------



## LoisP

yeah i understand what you mean about needing him. but in the words of the great jeremy kyle, a baby doesnt make a relationship better, neither should you stay in a relationship with someone because you have a baby with him. He needs kicking to the kerb (not literally) for what he did. Personally i think you should egg his house :haha: but then again, i don't love him, so it's easy for me to feel that way lol :)
xxxx remember babe i'm only a text away if you need to talk


----------



## Dollfacee

thats the thing, all these people on BnB tell me to chuck him etc, but saying it and actually getting the guts to push away someone you love is a complete diffrent matter, specially when i lost my v to him, and we lost our first bubba last year, i feel too drawn to him :$ x


----------



## LoisP

nah nah i do understand my darling. Been there done that, lost my v to someone, lost my whole family to be with him... let him beat me black and blue, because i was so certain i loved him that much that he was worth it, and we'd be together until we was old and wrinkly and all this, but it just takes a bit of time, a few sleepless nights, lots of chick flicks, popcorn, chocolate, and a hell of a lot of tissues, and you'll be over him. Obviously he'll be in your life for alfie's sake, but your worth more of that then to put yourself through it, when you now know what he's like. You know what they say, once a cheat always a cheat. And i honestly do believe that saying. No matter what his exuse was of why he did it, it wasn't good enough. When your in a relationship with someone, or you love someone, that person should be everything, and no other person should dare come above you, no-one in the world should be more beautiful/handsome then that person. And for him to turn around, and see something in another girl, well ma babe that says it all. Like i said, i'm not gonna lie to you, it's gonna hurt like hell. But do you really want to risk it again? Do you really want to try and work things out because of the past? Because your future will be you constantly paranoid that he'll do it again (trust me, i've been cheated on and tried to make it work. You won't even trust him to go to shop on his own because your brain will just get you in such a state)
Sorry for the essay. I seriously do understand, don't think i don't babe, like i said in previous post, it's easy for me to say these things because i DON'T love him. But YOU'RE the one who needs to decide whats best for you. :flow:
xoxox


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh, ive been there was an ex too, hit me etc was a right ******* and then frankie come along and protected me etc, i think im just over reacting sort of with the thing about this girl, because this was when we had them big arguments and wasnt actually together, he was using this girl as a rebound really which kinda makes sense, im not saying i forgive him completely but ive told him if he wants me to ever trust him again he needs to prove himself to me, one thing he does wrong to me and im gone, hes deleting facebook now etc, so thats a start, i guess hes just got alot of impressing to do now! he better make it worth it too, because i'm no d**khead.. lol.


----------



## Jenna700

hey.....yea, i really dont knwo what to say...i could offer u advice, but it might be the wrong advice, and i dont want my worng advice to influence u in anyway....i just wanna say that were here to support u & chat to u when u to chat....i hope u make the right decision....whatever the right decision is!! i can relate to ur situation sort of, except i wasnt pregnant at the time.....long story short: seeing OH for a yr...had a suspision he was till with his g.friend, even though he had said they'd split up....(we lived far apart)....& eventually i emailed her on facebook to find out the truth...and tell her the truth!! ....they were still together!! they then split up...and i forgave him!! we have been together for 3 yrs now!! expecting our first LO and i trust him!! like i said, different situatio to urs....but wanted to put another aspect to it!! big hugs and kisses xxxx


and yea babys ok thanks....been very quiet today..quite concerning when shes like this....but she really is so irregular...its so difficult!! sometimes shes so quiet & then other days shes really a busy bee!! hmmmmm.....i needed to pee about 8 times 2day whilst shopping!! walking around really does make it worse lol!! xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

see im not sure if he did it because of a rebound being upset or whatever, but im not going to trust him completely now, i dont want things to just totally end because hes the nicest guy i have ever met when he wants to be, im glad hes been honest now because i feel alot better, maybe things will get better maybe things will get worse, i can only wait and rely on if hes actually going to use his brain and prove himself for his child and me.


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> hey.....yea, i really dont knwo what to say...i could offer u advice, but it might be the wrong advice, and i dont want my worng advice to influence u in anyway....i just wanna say that were here to support u & chat to u when u to chat....i hope u make the right decision....whatever the right decision is!! i can relate to ur situation sort of, except i wasnt pregnant at the time.....long story short: seeing OH for a yr...had a suspision he was till with his g.friend, even though he had said they'd split up....(we lived far apart)....& eventually i emailed her on facebook to find out the truth...and tell her the truth!! ....they were still together!! they then split up...and i forgave him!! we have been together for 3 yrs now!! expecting our first LO and i trust him!! like i said, different situatio to urs....but wanted to put another aspect to it!! big hugs and kisses xxxx
> 
> 
> and yea babys ok thanks....been very quiet today..quite concerning when shes like this....but she really is so irregular...its so difficult!! sometimes shes so quiet & then other days shes really a busy bee!! hmmmmm.....i needed to pee about 8 times 2day whilst shopping!! walking around really does make it worse lol!! xxxx

i find it so difficult to walk around, i get so out of breath LOL!! x


----------



## Jenna700

lol i get out of breath for just walking up the goddamn stairs!! xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

HAHA something very funny and weird, i just spoke to that girl who said my OH done all this stuff, and said to her to just forget it my OH said he doesnt want to know her etc, and she just put I COULDNT CARE LESS!! so my reply was sorry i didnt know id touch a nerve :S so i think maybe she has been exageratiing a little..


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> lol i get out of breath for just walking up the goddamn stairs!! xxx

i get really moany when walking too, i use to love shopping.. now i hate it..


----------



## ClangerBabies

Hi girls :)
I might be on less frequently becuase i may have to go into hospital. I dont think it will come to that but you never know,xx
Hows everyone
I need to give you all a number, so we can talk off here too :),x


----------



## Dollfacee

ClangerBabies said:


> Hi girls :)
> I might be on less frequently becuase i may have to go into hospital. I dont think it will come to that but you never know,xx
> Hows everyonexx

hun, whats up ? :\


----------



## ClangerBabies

Dollfacee said:


> ClangerBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :)
> I might be on less frequently becuase i may have to go into hospital. I dont think it will come to that but you never know,xx
> Hows everyonexx
> 
> hun, whats up ? :\Click to expand...

Kinda complicated, but i don't know if whats happening is because i'm pregger or because my meds aren't working anymore. I havent told you girlies everything about me in fear you would reject me straight away as being a psycho.
But i really aren't!!
:cry:


----------



## LoisP

Dont be silly we wont reject you, xxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

ClangerBabies said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClangerBabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :)
> I might be on less frequently becuase i may have to go into hospital. I dont think it will come to that but you never know,xx
> Hows everyonexx
> 
> hun, whats up ? :\Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda complicated, but i don't know if whats happening is because i'm pregger or because my meds aren't working anymore. I havent told you girlies everything about me in fear you would reject me straight away as being a psycho.
> But i really aren't!!
> :cry:Click to expand...

give me a message on here, and we will have a chat misses! x


----------



## Dollfacee

i *hate* bitches ¬_¬ ditto.


----------



## ClangerBabies

I've had a hudge bust up with DH because of this and he has stormed out, i dont blame him though. I kinda asked for a divorce. Its really complicated. Although i guess you could shorten it down to me being really paranoid! Im such a stupid bloody cow.


----------



## Dollfacee

i have been the same with OH all day, and it turns out the girl involved doesnt seem to be 100% innocent or truthful either LOL just try and keep calm.. i got myself worked up and it didnt help the situation.


----------



## ClangerBabies

It isnt over him cheating becuase i know he hasnt but becuase ive been having episodes again and with his busy job im scared he will leave me.

i dont think when im like this im not in control other my actions the 'other emily' is. I dont even feel like im a part of it more like someone is controling me.


----------



## LoisP

Aww hunny i'm sure it'll be ok! I'm such your marriage will overcome these normal relationship problems! :hugs: can't you just ring him tell him to come home?


----------



## Dollfacee

i get paranoid about my relationship too.. and it always turns out to be me over reacting.. just try and talk things through.. surely he knows you dont mean it x x


----------



## LoisP

ClangerBabies said:


> It isnt over him cheating becuase i know he hasnt but becuase ive been having episodes again and with his busy job im scared he will leave me.
> 
> i dont think when im like this im not in control other my actions the 'other emily' is. I dont even feel like im a part of it more like someone is controling me.


We all have our paranoid moments. I was silly when i was in your situation, i actually TOLD my boyfriend he had to leave his job. Because he was always away and i hated it. So after weeks of me crying and telling him to leave, he did, and now we're screwed, and i hate myself for it. 
A job is important, even if it does mean he's away alot, i wish i realised that sooner to be honest.
And i get what you mean, i feel like i have 2 sides of me. I had one that was such a bitch, i didn't know who i was. 
Aww sweetie, you need to sort things out. :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

just remeber no matter how far away he is, you and them babies are all thats on his mind.. x


----------



## ClangerBabies

They're gonna section me i know it. And i dont want these babies now. I used to but atm i really dont want them.
I was ready to throw myself off a bridge this afternoon i stodd there looking over the edge. But i dont know.

I dont want him to come back he doesnt deserve having to put up with this.


----------



## Dollfacee

em, these babies are your whole life, and you need to stay strong for them, the reason you didnt jump is because of your husband and your children, they need you..


----------



## ClangerBabies

You know reading that back, it looks awful!


----------



## LoisP

Hope you feel a bit better after our chat last night hun, let me know how things went last night xx


----------



## Dollfacee

everything will be okay em honestly, it will get better over time, and we are all here to help you!, how you all feeling today ? x


----------



## LoisP

Urmmmm i think we need to make a new thread this one is too long now hehe xx


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh howd we do that :O x


----------



## LoisP

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/414091-4novbumpbuds.html#post6888787
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/414091-4novbumpbuds.html#post6888787
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/414091-4novbumpbuds.html#post6888787
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/414091-4novbumpbuds.html#post6888787


^^ USE THIS ONE NOW!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXX


----------

